# TTOC Alpine Tour May 2008 - PHOTOS p25 ONWARDS!



## TThriller

*UPDATE! [20th April]*

The date of the event is from Friday 9 May 2008 to Sunday 18 May 2008. 

This places the tour between Easter and Whit week, thus avoiding half-term times, the Le Mans 24hrs and the TTOC national event. At that time of the year the possibility of snow in the high regions is reduced and the weather should be good for soft-tops.

I have found a hotel in the middle of The Alps that is brilliantly located for a series of day-long looping cruises around mountains and valleys of the region. There will be a stopover in Mid-France on the way out and one in Germany and one in Belgium on the way back. I expect the total cost for two people sharing in one car to be of the order of Â£700 to Â£800 for ferry and accommodation. Allow about Â£300 for fuel and tolls.

I have always wanted to throw a tight handling car around those endless hair-pin turns that the Alpine roads offer us. And to marvel at the endless stunningly beautiful Alpins scenery. 

*A view of the breathtaking Stelvio Pass from the opposite side of the valley:
*









*A stunning view looking down Stelvio Pass. What fun that is going to be to drive! Both ways of course *









*The beautiful town of Innsbruck is the not far from the Tyrol hotel:*









*The amazing Neuschwanstein has got to be worth a look! I'll try and fit this into one of the circular tours: *









To give added appeal you petrolheads out there, and to finish things off properly, there is an entirely optional mini-trackday on the way home at *The Nurburgring*. This will be good for spectators and drivers alike.

The confirmed itinerary for the trip is:

Day 0 â€" Fri 9th May â€" Evening rendezvous at a hotel near Dover
Day 1 â€" Sat 10th May - Catch mid-morning ferry from Dover to Dunkerque and travel to Kaysersberg near Colmar in the Alsace region of France, passing through France, Belgium, Luxemberg and back into France (640km, 6.5 hours travelling, 7.5hrs total with 2 No 1/2hr stops)
Day 2 â€" Sun 11th May - Travel from Colmar to Landeck, Austria (360km, 5 hrs travelling, 7 hrs total with 2 stops). Our first night at the Base Hotel in The Tyrol.
Day 3 to Day 6 â€" 12th May to 15th May - 4 days touring Alpine mountains, passes and hairpins, (about 250km per day: entirely optional).
Day 7 â€" 16th May - Travel from Landeck to Nurburg, Germany and stay at the hotel Zur Burg (625km, 6.5 hrs, 8hrs total with 2 stop [could be much less at Autobahn speeds  ] )
Day 8 â€" 17th May - morning is a free period. Then from 13:00hrs to 16:00hrs The Ring, 3 hours is more than enough time to use up a 4 circuit pass. Travel to hotel at Hasselt, Belgium (260km, 2.5 hours, no stops)
Day 9 - 18th May - Travel from Hasselt to Dunkerque (260km, 2.5 hours, no stops), catch ferry to Dover and then head for home.

Total distance about 3000km (2000 miles) plus your distance to and from Dover.

*For an idea of the route (excluding the circular tours) ClickHERE*

So there's the plan! I hope you all like it. I've tried to hit a good balance between a) travelling too far too fast to minimising trip duration, and b) travelling too slow and taking too long to get anywhere over-extending the trip time. The first day will be the toughest for newcomers to Continental touring. I've done that intentionally so that the next day we have a more leisurely tour through the mountains to Austria.

The hotel we intend to use as our base in The Tyrol is the Hotel Enzian located at Landeck, about 70km west of Innsbruck.

*To visit the Hotel Enzian website click HERE*

The owner of the Hotel Enzian has available for guests, a series of well proven circular day long tours of around 250km each. Each tour loops around the surrounding regions so there is no need to relocate hotels each day! The tours dip into France, Italy, Austria, Germany and Liechtenstein. The plan is to spend 5 nights at the hotel giving us 4 days for touring the most beautiful hairpin tours on offer. I shall tweak the route venturing onto Italy to include the Top Gear best road of all time: Davos to Stelvio Pass!!! 8) 

On the SpeedBall 2006 we stayed at the Dorint Hotel, which is actually located on the start finish straight of the GP circuit. It's briliant! Such atmosphere!

The hotel in Hasselt, in Belgium on the way back will to be the Holiday Inn. We stopped at Hasselt on the way back from The Ring when we were on the SpeedBall 2006. So the route from the Ring to Hasselt and to Dunkerque is a known elements for us.

_________________________________________________________

Just to you give a flavour of what Continental touring can be like, take a look at the following threads:

I went on the Speedball rally in 2006 to Prague and back via Amsterdam and the Nurburgring: 
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... =speedball 
And here is a great diary of the SpeedBall 2006 by one of the SpeedBallers at: 
http://speedball.eamped.com/topic42.html

Here's last year's trip to Le Mans:
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=79248

which preceded the Nurburgring Trip. Two of us travelled from Le Mans to The Ring:
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... urburgring

_____________________________________________________________

The TTourists on this TTour are:

1) TThriller 
2) VicTT 
3) V6 SRS 
4) KevtoTTy 
5) 04DTT 
6) W7 PMC - withdrawn
7) RockinRobin 
8 ) Petesy
9) AndyG
10) phodge
11) StevieMac 
12) nippo - withdrawn
13) blackers 

_____________________________________________________________

All hotel and ferry bookings are now confirmed, with the exception of the hotel in France where some of us have still to find accomodation.
_____________________________________________________________

You can post questions and comments on here, or if you prefer, contact me by email or pm.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## phodge

Hmmm......we could well be interested in this tour.

Might need to bring 2 cars though........ :wink:


----------



## TThriller

phodge said:


> Hmmm......we could well be interested in this tour.
> 
> Might need to bring 2 cars though........ :wink:


I thought this trip would appeal to you and David


----------



## scoTTy

Having done such trips in both my TT and S4 I have to highly recommend it. There's nothing like driving through the mountains especially when the sun's out, the roads dry but either side is deep in snow and you've the theme to Italian Job on the stereo 8) :lol:

Guys - get out and enjoy your cars. Trips like this are what gave me the fond memories of my TT [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag

If thats the FA cup final weekend I should be free


----------



## rballtt

After growing up in Switzerland there is no better way to enjoy your car than on mountain roads...just try not to get stuck behind old people, slow drivers, SUVs and our favourite, caravans!! :x

Would deffo be interested although May is a ways away!! Will put it in the calendar providing I still have the car - 3 cars in 6 months...I'm getting better, honest I am! :roll:

Rich


----------



## MrL

I don't think I'll be able to spare a week, but certainly a couple of days if the 'ring is on the menu !


----------



## jampott

If you aren't limiting to TTs, I *may* be interested... 

Would depend entirely on exactly when it is and whether it is a weekend I can get away.


----------



## Godzilla

TThriller said:


> This places the tour between Easter and Whit week, thus avoiding half-term times, the Le Mans 24hrs and the TTOC national event. At that time of the year the possiblilty of snow in the high regions is reduced and the weather should be good for soft-tops.




Thanks that rules some of us out immediately


----------



## TThriller

Godzilla said:


> TThriller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This places the tour between Easter and Whit week, thus avoiding half-term times, the Le Mans 24hrs and the TTOC national event. At that time of the year the possiblilty of snow in the high regions is reduced and the weather should be good for soft-tops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks that rules some of us out immediately
Click to expand...



Can't please all of the folk all of the time I'm afraid.

Apart from avoiding peak ferry periods around school breaks, my philosophy is that the TT is a 2-seat sports car, so packing the wife, two kids and 4 lots of luggage aint going to happen in a TT...

For the event to even happen, we need to make the trip appeal the widest group that would be most likely to be interested this style of continental cruise.

And make no mistake, there will be a lot of driving involved.

Dave


----------



## A3DFU

Quite possibly ,,,, but only if I get a discount as the official translator :wink: :lol:


----------



## TThriller

A3DFU said:


> Quite possibly ,,,, but only if I get a discount as the official translator :wink: :lol:


What kind of discount are you lookinig for Dani


----------



## Wallsendmag

Unfortunately with a new job/secondment in the offing I won't be able to say yes or no until much closer to the date. :?


----------



## A3DFU

TThriller said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite possibly ,,,, but only if I get a discount as the official translator :wink: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of discount are you lookinig for Dani
Click to expand...

Hmmm, free meals, free drinks, free ..... Optimax  
I will think of more


----------



## W7 PMC

Depending on confirmed dates etc. & as Tim says assuming non TT's are allowed, i quite fancy this.

Have driven in Europe quite a few times & have been through the Alps, but it was a flying drive through back to Calais so never spent any time cruising round that region.


----------



## 04DTT

Would be interested in the trip. Let me know the details when you have them


----------



## TThriller

04DTT said:


> Would be interested in the trip. Let me know the details when you have them


I sure will!


----------



## Petesy

Also interested in this trip.
We mentioned it at dinner after our Donegal run last weekend...
looking forward to hearing more about it.


----------



## tehdarkstar

I was planning a trip exactly like that for September with three other friends, but a couple of them decided to drop off and the two of us left decided to forget about it. I would defo be interested on doing this if other marques is allowed... :roll: Can I? Please? Can I? please?


----------



## AndG

TThriller said:


> .........................................................


Hi Dave, Hope you had a good summer.

Now also have an MGF Trophy 160.

If the trip is also for non TTs :wink:

.


----------



## TThriller

Hi Folks

I have it on good authority, (Mark aka NuTTs) that all would be welcome!

So more of you will be able to take advantage of this incredible trip 

Check out the update on the first post.

Dave


----------



## phodge

Hi Dave,

Itinerary looks good. Just a couple of questions....

Is the hotel price per room or per person? Just a little confused by the twin/double room costing more per person than the single room? It would make more sense if those prices were per room...?

Also, at the beginning of the intinerary we meet at Calais, and then get a ferry from Calais to Dunkerque. Can't we drive this? Or are we meeting at Dover..?

:wink:

Penny.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Typo I guess but ferry from Calais to Dunkerque ? :wink:


----------



## TThriller

phodge said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Itinerary looks good. Just a couple of questions....
> 
> Is the hotel price per room or per person? Just a little confused by the twin/double room costing more per person than the single room? It would make more sense if those prices were per room...?
> 
> Also, at the beginning of the intinerary we meet at Calais, and then get a ferry from Calais to Dunkerque. Can't we drive this? Or are we meeting at Dover..?
> 
> :wink:
> 
> Penny.


Ah, Penny - Well spotted gal.

Yes, meet up at DOVER

I was reading the hotel price list in price person per night, converted to per room and failed on the transciption...

I'll amend the first page. A bit of late evening brain fade ...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## brittan

Put me down as a possible at the moment please Dave. Some high octane driving plus a track day sounds very interesting.
Hope your bumper is better after Castle Combe.


----------



## nippo_

It would be nice to escort you guys when you pass by here... and a bite of food together would also be in order, I think. I'll be watching the thread...

:wink:


----------



## TThriller

VicTT said:


> Put me down as a possible at the moment please Dave. Some high octane driving plus a track day sounds very interesting.
> Hope your bumper is better after Castle Combe.


Will do! I'm sure it'll be a real blast: a trip not to be missed!

Ah, yes, the bumper. Yep, got it fixed the other week. Cost me Â£220! I've not had chance to give the repair a close inspoection, but seems ok from as casual glance.


----------



## TThriller

nippo_ said:


> It would be nice to escort you guys when you pass by here... and a bite of food together would also be in order, I think. I'll be watching the thread...
> 
> :wink:


Hello!

Excellent! You would be more than welcome to rendezvous with us. Nearer the time of the event I'll let you know the route and we can swap mobile phone numbers.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## TThriller

Photos added to the first page


----------



## mctavish

Dave,

Sorry not been in touch sooner. Heather and I would be interested in this after the Isle of Man trip this year. Approximately what sort of milages are you looking at over the duration of the trip? 
Can you put us both down as possibles at the moment until dates are confirmed and time of work is sorted.
Speak soon,

Chris


----------



## TThriller

mctavish said:


> Dave,
> 
> Sorry not been in touch sooner. Heather and I would be interested in this after the Isle of Man trip this year. Approximately what sort of milages are you looking at over the duration of the trip?
> Can you put us both down as possibles at the moment until dates are confirmed and time of work is sorted.
> Speak soon,
> 
> Chris


It would be absolutely splendid to have you and Heather with us Chris [smiley=thumbsup.gif] And so cool to have two Kingfishers in formation again 8)

Trip distance likely to be about 3000km (1900 miles) plus your distance to and from the ferry. Hang on a mo Chris: won't that triple the mileage on your car   :roll: :wink:


----------



## coTTsie

THAT LOOKS FANTASTIC!!!!!!!

gonna be outta my price range tho i think........


----------



## Nem

TThriller said:


> Hang on a mo Chris: won't that triple the mileage on your car   :roll: :wink:


Exactly what I was about to say!!

LOL!

I would love to come too, but just can't afford it. Annoying as I've never been bothered about driving abroad before, and now I fancy it I can't do it. 

Nick


----------



## mctavish

Dave/Nick,

My god your right guys! Perhaps I should reconsider my decision? Current milage stands at 2628. Looking to keep vehicle as a long term investment/ future classic. :wink: 

Mctavish


----------



## TThriller

Nem said:


> I would love to come too, but just can't afford it. Annoying as I've never been bothered about driving abroad before, and now I fancy it I can't do it.
> 
> Nick


Just sell some mods Nick! :wink:


----------



## StevieMac

Guys and Gals, I know it's very late( for this post anyway!)we have just got back from our NI TT OC Christmas bash in Belfast (fantastic night, the crack was great!) We discussed this trip, (Petesy planted the seed, so I'll hold you responsible!)........now I have had a looksee at the pics,... what can I say AMAZING....... SOLD!

Count me in Nick/TThriller......

Belfast and back........chance/trip of a life time/something different.......yeah! [smiley=dude.gif]

Come on the hitman.....he'll do it in 3 rounds 8) [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## 04DTT

Dave,

Count me in as confirmed. Looks an absolutely stunning trip. Should be worth it for the Stelvio Pass alone!! Has the makings of a trip of a lifetime and a perfect treat for me as my 30th birthday is roughly 2 weeks before the trip date. Let me know if you need a deposit for the ferry, hotel etc.

Stevie, good to see that you are heading on the trip. I'll have some company on the ferry from Ireland to the UK.

Dec


----------



## Petesy

i am a definite too


----------



## RK07

Hi Dave

Whereabouts is Stelvio Pass? Would be keen to know.

Thanks


----------



## TT-Minxx

Hi

The Stelvio Pass is situated in Italy. It is the highest paved mountain pass in the eastern Alps at 2757m.

Gill (and Dave, Tthriller)


----------



## RK07

TT-Minxx said:


> Hi
> 
> The Stelvio Pass is situated in Italy. It is the highest paved mountain pass in the eastern Alps at 2757m.
> 
> Gill (and Dave, Tthriller)


Thanks for this. Appreciated.

Would you be able to be a little bit more precise on the location. This would be really helpful


----------



## Nem

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&g ... &z=13&om=1

Nick


----------



## TT-Minxx

Cheers Nick !


----------



## TThriller

I'll be posting up an idea of the provisional route for the tour over the Xmas break to give you all a bit more of an idea of what to expect! I'll include some POI's, like Davos and Stelvio.

The circular routes, centred on Landeck, I'll post up nearer the trip once I've had then from Clause, the hotel owner.


----------



## RockinRobin

Hi Dave, you posted this link to the hotel. Looks very nice.

The hotel is the Hotel Enzian located at Landeck in The Tirol.

http://www.hotel-enzian.com/new/start.p ... e&ss=hotel

Then click on "hotel" link, then click on "rooms" link .......

Not sure though why the guy in the picture, having his tie pulled by his partner is not wearing any trousers - what sort of event are you inviting us to !!!!????   

Is this a "swinging" trip :?:


----------



## RockinRobin

This could well be one of the "day trips"

http://www.new7wonders.com/downloads/GE ... nstein.jpg

Sorry - they changed something on that link - try this one:

http://www.neuschwanstein.de/english/index.htm


----------



## StevieMac

04DTT said:


> Dave,
> 
> Count me in as confirmed. Looks an absolutely stunning trip. Should be worth it for the Stelvio Pass alone!! Has the makings of a trip of a lifetime and a perfect treat for me as my 30th birthday is roughly 2 weeks before the trip date. Let me know if you need a deposit for the ferry, hotel etc.
> 
> Stevie, good to see that you are heading on the trip. I'll have some company on the ferry from Ireland to the UK.
> 
> Dec


Dec, it was Pete's enthusiasm that did it....yeah! a ferry trip will be called for....Matt, is interested also.....absolutely amazing trip....really looking forward to it....EXCELLENT! well done Dave and Nick!

Dec, we must get together soon,... Pete mentioned the Rugby in Belfast, 4th Jan?

8)


----------



## brittan

Dave,

I'm afraid that having said that I was interested in this trip I'm now going to change my mind. Please count me as a definite.


----------



## RockinRobin

Subject to a couple of questions fired at TThriller ref dates please count us as definites.

I just hope there's no problem with the car pickup in Jan  otherwise it's the BMW chaps :!:


----------



## Wallsendmag

It looks like work has decided that I can't make this one. :?


----------



## 04DTT

StevieMac said:


> 04DTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave,
> 
> Count me in as confirmed. Looks an absolutely stunning trip. Should be worth it for the Stelvio Pass alone!! Has the makings of a trip of a lifetime and a perfect treat for me as my 30th birthday is roughly 2 weeks before the trip date. Let me know if you need a deposit for the ferry, hotel etc.
> 
> Stevie, good to see that you are heading on the trip. I'll have some company on the ferry from Ireland to the UK.
> 
> Dec
> 
> 
> 
> Dec, it was Pete's enthusiasm that did it....yeah! a ferry trip will be called for....Matt, is interested also.....absolutely amazing trip....really looking forward to it....EXCELLENT! well done Dave and Nick!
> 
> Dec, we must get together soon,... Pete mentioned the Rugby in Belfast, 4th Jan?
> 
> 8)
Click to expand...

Hi Steve,

Should be a good trip alright. Unfortunately not going to be able to make the trip to Belfast for the rugby on the 4th  It is clashing with something else. I'll definetly get up in the new years some time though

Dec


----------



## 04DTT

Watched the best bits of top gear last night which had the best driving roads in the world feature. The Stelvio pass looked fantastic. Cant wait to attack it. Roll on May


----------



## liffy99

Looks great - deffo interested for 2 people - I'll go check the diary.
It'll bring up the 100k on the trip nicely !


----------



## TThriller

HEADS-UP EVERYONE

I have updated the first page with new dates.

The Nurburgring has now announced the open trackday schedule for 2006. This means we have to run the event one week earlier

The date of the event is now from Friday 9 May 2008 to Sunday 18 May 2008. 

WILL EVERYONE WHO HAS EXPRESSED AN INTEREST, PLEASE *EMAIL* ME WITH THE FOLLOWING INFORMATION:

Forum ID
Drivers name and number travelling in the car
Room type prefered
Car type and registration
email address
phone number

Could you also confirm you level of interest: definate, possible, or decline.

(My email address is in my sig  )

I will be circulating detailed tour information by email only as the process is far too tedious to use forum PM, and email is more secure of course.

Regards

Dave


----------



## TThriller

I've just spoken with Klaus at the Hotel Enzian at Landeck

He has for conirfmed availibility and reserved rooms to accomodate 10 cars and approx 15 people. He will email me the prices for the three different type of room he offers. There are more rooms currnetly available should we require them.

When I have collected your names I will pass them on to Klaus. You will then need to phone him, mentioning that you are with the group from the UK TT Owners Club. He will cross-check you against the list I will have provided him and he will ask for your credit card number to confirm your booking.

We're making progress!!

Dave


----------



## liffy99

What ferry times do you have in mind ?

Just that it's a long way to/from Dover for us and getting back late on a Sunday might be awkward.

:roll:


----------



## TThriller

liffy99 said:


> What ferry times do you have in mind ?
> 
> Just that it's a long way to/from Dover for us and getting back late on a Sunday might be awkward.
> 
> :roll:


You're nearer to Dover at Glastonbury than I am in Staffordshire!

Looking to get a Dover ferry at around 10:00 am outbound, and inbound leave Dunkeque around 2:30pm. Even with a 5 hour drive home I'll be still be home before dark.

I'm planning to leave work lunchtime on the Friday to arrive 7pm ish at Dover and stay in the Premier Lodge to the East of Dover for an easy start Saturday. The PL near the port is too noisey if you're unlucky enough to get a room that face the main exit from the port!

Those living "near" to Dover would join us on the ferry.

Dave


----------



## KevtoTTy

Dave

Put me down for this (2 people) please.

Kev


----------



## TThriller

KevtoTTy said:


> Dave
> Put me down for this (2 people) please.
> Kev


Excellent Kev! It'll be great to have another of the Ringmeisters on the tour 8) Gary said he'll join us at The Ring: we'll have to put some pressure on him to join the full tour!  The tour list is getting better all the time [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I know I should have your contact details somewhere, but do please email me with your confirmation anyway.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## phodge

Hi Dave,

Email sent. The date change has complicated things as we have a wedding to attend on the 10th.... 

Anyway, we'll see what we can sort out......


----------



## Petesy

anyone done this course?
http://www.yodelcourse.com/


----------



## sniper-sam

Petesy said:


> anyone done this course?
> http://www.yodelcourse.com/


 :lol: Nice one Pete, guess who might be going now the dates have changed :wink:


----------



## StevieMac

sniper-sam said:


> Petesy said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone done this course?
> http://www.yodelcourse.com/
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Nice one Pete, guess who might be going now the dates have changed :wink:
Click to expand...

Good man SAM! 8) Do FatFace do Lederhosen? :wink: :wink:


----------



## sniper-sam

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## StevieMac

TThriller said:


> HEADS-UP EVERYONE
> 
> I have updated the first page with new dates.
> 
> The Nurburgring has now announced the open trackday schedule for 2006. This means we have to run the event one week earlier
> 
> The date of the event is now from Friday 9 May 2008 to Sunday 17 May 2008.
> 
> WILL EVERYONE WHO HAS EXPRESSED AN INTEREST, PLEASE EMAIL ME WITH THE FOLLOWING INFORMATION:
> 
> Forum ID
> Drivers name and number travelling in the car
> Room type prefered
> Car type and registration
> email address
> phone number
> 
> Could you also confirm you level of interest: definate, possible, or decline.
> 
> (My email address is in my sig  )
> 
> I will be circulating detailed tour information by email only as the process is far too tedious to use forum PM, and email is more secure of course.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Dave


Dave are we back on the Sat 17th or Sunday18th? :wink:


----------



## Petesy

fantastic sam!


----------



## TThriller

StevieMac said:


> TThriller said:
> 
> 
> 
> The date of the event is now from Friday 9 May 2008 to Sunday 17 May 2008.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Dave are we back on the Sat 17th or Sunday18th? :wink:
Click to expand...

Well spotted that man! *SUNDAY 18TH MAY*

Ooppss... I've amended the first page and the one you've quoted from 

Dave


----------



## TThriller

UPDATE 9TH JAN

With the confirmed interest exeeding expectations already   we may have to amend the hotel at The Ring as the Zur Burg is statring to look a little too small. No worries, I'll check out the Dorint, which is actually on the start-finish straight of the main GP circuit. I stayed there on the SpeedBall. Here's the view from our room 










The Dorint is a great hotel with good food and secure underground parking. There are plenty of rooms available, but the cost likely to be about 130 euros for a double and 85 Euros for a single. I'll speak to them and let you know the outcome.

I'm still researching for a hotel between Nancy and Colmar. If no one has any specific objections to using the cheap and cheaful "Formula 1" chain, there is a very convenient one at Saint Die des Vosges. Click HERE for location, and HERE for info.

This weekend I will colate the contact info and the hotel info and distribute all by *email* to all that have confirmed definate intentions.

This trip is going to be a belter!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## 04DTT

sniper-sam said:


> Petesy said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone done this course?
> http://www.yodelcourse.com/
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Nice one Pete, guess who might be going now the dates have changed :wink:
Click to expand...

Would be great if you could make it. Four cars from Ireland and a cruise to Dover to start things off :!:


----------



## brittan

Dorint looks to have a good view - just hope there's no night racing!

I've no objection to a cheap and cheerful for one night. After all, if it's no good we can always leave first thing the next morning. :roll:


----------



## Petesy

I agree Dave The amazing Neuschwanstein has got to be worth a look!
Very Chitty Chitty Bang Bang!


----------



## RockinRobin

Petesy said:


> I agree Dave The amazing Neuschwanstein has got to be worth a look!
> Very Chitty Chitty Bang Bang!


I assume you know that it was filmed there ? Parts of The Great Escape too apparently. Oh and Disney's castle was "inspired" by it too.


----------



## Petesy

RockinRobin said:


> Petesy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree Dave The amazing Neuschwanstein has got to be worth a look!
> Very Chitty Chitty Bang Bang!
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you know that it was filmed there ? Parts of The Great Escape too apparently. Oh and Disney's castle was "inspired" by it too.
Click to expand...

what a fluke!


----------



## V6 SRS

Still trying to see if I can get a second person in my car. Be good to have someone as Navigator/Photographer and to share the petrol cost. 

Neuschwanstein does look amazing. This trip is going to be awesome. 8)

Sean.


----------



## TThriller

OK FOLKS! TODAY AND TOMORROW I'LL BE PASSING THE NAMES OF THE PARTICIPANTS OF THIS AWESOME TOUR TO THE HOTELS READY FOR THEM TO EXPECT YOUR BOOKINGS.

SO, ANYMORE OF YOU WANTING TO JOIN THE FUN?!?!

PLEASE EMAIL ASAP.

I have contacted the Dorint Hotel on the Nurburgring and the Holiday Inn at Hasselt today, but as we require so many rooms they will be phoning me tomorrow with confirmation.

Dave


----------



## TThriller

Just an update.

The Ibis Hotel at St Die des Voges is full on 10th May, as are most of the other hotesl there as the town is hosting a classical concert that night. The Campanile had rooms, but they could be too near to the main dual carriageway route.

The most hopeful prospect is Les Remparts at Kaysersberg, just West of Colmar. They have vacancies for the 10th and they have parking. Looks nicely situated too. The last hours driving to this hotel looks like it could be very interesing! I'm waiting for formal offer from Les Remparts.

The request for up to 15 rooms at The Dorint Nurburgring and the Holiday Inn at Hasselt resulted in both their front desks requesting that I phone them tomorrow when the manager would be available.

Because of the fluidity of the single night stops I've delayed sending out the email to you with the contact booking details until I've got them all secured.

Watch this space!

Dave


----------



## TThriller

The Dorint Hotel on the Nurburgring has just phone me to advise that they have tentatively reserved 15 rooms for us.

They will email their offer in the next 2 days. I'll then circulate the offer and contact details to you all by email.

Dave


----------



## robokn

Dave I and the wife are interested but there is few things we need to sort out, What is the latest we can confirm?? sorry for the bad organization on our part

rob


----------



## TThriller

robokn said:


> Dave I and the wife are interested but there is few things we need to sort out, What is the latest we can confirm?? sorry for the bad organization on our part
> 
> rob


Rob, it's just a question of risk really. I've been asking the various hotels to "hold" 15 rooms for us. Most are prepared to to that for a "short" while, or most probably, until someone else requests a booking.

But once anyone has passed the hotels their credit card details, they have secured their rooms. Anyone can join the tour later, but they may well have to find their own alternative accommodation if the hotel(s) we have secured have fullfilled their booking capacity.

That's one aspect that has made my my search for hotels more fraught than I anticipated. We need hotels that are big enough to have a potential reserve of rooms to offer flexibility for late bookings. I'm just not wealthy enough to take accept the financial liability of securing, say 20 rooms, on my own card!!!

I'll add you to the "confirmed possible" list Rob.

Dave


----------



## robokn

Dave thanks I may be in the club of non TT's i am afraid


----------



## scoTTy

I'd love to join you lot on this trip and revisit the Stelvio and the 'ring etc but I can't. I'm gutted as I really enjoy Euro cruises.

Incidently I think your mileage and timings may be on the optomistic time. Make sure you're up and at it promptly each morning. If you don't get going until mid-morning then you'll really struggle on some of the legs.

Have a great time.

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TThriller

scoTTy said:


> I'd love to join you lot on this trip and revisit the Stelvio and the 'ring etc but I can't. I'm gutted as I really enjoy Euro cruises.
> 
> Have a great time. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


It's a pity you can't join us this time Paul 



scoTTy said:


> Incidently I think your mileage and timings may be on the optomistic time. Make sure you're up and at it promptly each morning. If you don't get going until mid-morning then you'll really struggle on some of the legs.


With the experience I've gained as a participant and organiser of Continental Tours, I'm confident that the distances and timings for all the legs are realistic. They were derived using the route shown on the Google Map (linked to from the first page) then cross-checked using my Garmin Nuvi sat nav. The Nuvi has consistently demonstrated accurate eta's.

We do have to be disciplined with our departure times and the enroute stop times. We do need to keep to schedule and avoid un-neccessary stress playing catch-up at the end of a leg. Anyone that can't get up in time to make the morning start will just have to catch up with the rest of us later :wink: Serioulsy though, delaying the start for someone would be entirely unfair to the rest of the crews.

The long leg on the first day is deliberate. That run will be uninteresting anyway. A 100kph (60mph) average travelling time is easily achievable. I would quite comfortably reach Austria in one day. But that's not what this tour is all about.

The long leg on the first will allow will allow us to enjoy a more leisurely run the second day as we leave France and cruise into the mountains and lakes of Austria and to have more time to appreciate the magificent scenery.

As you see, I'm aiming for a balanced middle-of-the-road approach.

Dave


----------



## AndG

TThriller said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ........................
> 
> 
> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ............................................................................Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

My Autoroute says 20 km difference on the whole route :wink:


----------



## scoTTy

You're obviously much more upto speed than myself as I've not even looked at the route. :lol:

I just have memories of spending 10 hours in the Alps in one day plus an addional 4 hours or so of "easy" driving. Average speeds in the mountains on satnav is meaningless as if they have a speed limit they use it. e.g. if a hairpin section of road is 60kmph you obviously don't corner at that speed. Plus the regrouping times, etc etc.

As I say you've looked into and I haven't. I just though I'd throw in my experience :wink:

Have fun. It's one of the best driving trips you can do [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TThriller

Hotel Update

All the hotels have confirmed availabilty now.

Within the next few days I'll compile a list of all the hotel offers and booking information then email to all of you that have send your contact details to me.

I'm now in the ferry booking phase. If they have replied in time, I'll circulate the ferry booking info with the hotel email.

I've been asking them all to "hold" 15 rooms / ferry places for us.

Dave


----------



## SLine

I've never been on anything like this before and i'm very interested in coming along. 
I'm a bit unsure how i go about orginising everything? Does each person book and pay for everything or send the money to you?


----------



## TThriller

SLine said:


> I've never been on anything like this before and i'm very interested in coming along.
> I'm a bit unsure how i go about orginising everything? Does each person book and pay for everything or send the money to you?


Be glad you add you to the tour.

Good question. I've done all the leg-work so you don't have to organise anything  Apart, that is, from getting to and from Dover. You need to email me the following info, as indicated on my post on page6:



TThriller said:


> WILL EVERYONE WHO HAS EXPRESSED AN INTEREST, PLEASE *EMAIL* ME WITH THE FOLLOWING INFORMATION:
> 
> Forum ID
> Drivers name and number travelling in the car
> Room type prefered
> Car type and registration
> email address
> phone number
> 
> Could you also confirm you level of interest: definate, possible, or decline.


I'll then let you have the contact info for each hotel and the ferry. You will then need to phone them with your credit card details to secure room / ferry crossing, remembering to quote that you are with the "UK TT Owner Club Alpine Tour". I will have sent them a list of who to expect.

Any problems, email me.

As mentioned in my post above, it'll be the weekend before I get chance to email the info to you.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## KevtoTTy

SLine said:


> I've never been on anything like this before and i'm very interested in coming along.
> I'm a bit unsure how i go about orginising everything? Does each person book and pay for everything or send the money to you?


Don't send any money to Dave - don't forget he's from the North!

Rest assured if it's anything like last years Le Mans / Ring trip it will worth it (and well organised :wink: ).

Kev


----------



## TThriller

KevtoTTy said:


> Don't send any money to Dave - don't forget he's from the North!


Oh... thanks Kev 



KevtoTTy said:


> Rest assured if it's anything like last years Le Mans / Ring trip it will worth it (and well organised :wink: ).
> Kev


Cheers Kev [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## rosshastie

I have also never been on anythin like this...........and every day i have been looking at the pictures. Its just not having anyone to travel with could be a problem?? Im all the way from scotland, but im seriously considering it, although i dont know anyone.....Also pending work rotations on the oilrigs.....

Doing a brilliant job though, it looks ammense.


----------



## AndG

Are we going to have a race like this:
[smiley=idea2.gif] 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sbnk0aMJ ... re=related
Also a commentry drive




(hpc)


----------



## TThriller

AndG said:


> Are we going to have a race like this:
> [smiley=idea2.gif]
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sbnk0aMJ ... re=related
> Also a commentry drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (hpc)


Andy! I know you know how fast I can push the TT, and we are paying Italy a visit, but Sicily and back in a day is pushing it just a bit too far! :lol: :wink:


----------



## AndG

TThriller";"AndG said:


> Are we going to have a race like this:
> [smiley=idea2.gif]
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sbnk0aMJ ... re=related
> Also a commentry drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (hpc)
> Andy! I know you know how fast I can push the TT, and we are paying Italy a visit, but Sicily and back in a day is pushing it just a bit too far! :lol: :wink:


Know the Far East, not Europe too well 

How bout this then? :twisted: 





.


----------



## TThriller

rosshastie said:


> I have also never been on anythin like this...........and every day i have been looking at the pictures. Its just not having anyone to travel with could be a problem?? Im all the way from scotland, but im seriously considering it, although i dont know anyone.....Also pending work rotations on the oilrigs.....
> 
> Doing a brilliant job though, it looks ammense.


It would be good to add you to the tour if you can make it. I'll add you to the "interested" for now. Email me if you find you can make it.

Dave


----------



## TThriller

Hotel and ferry booking emailed to all you that confirmed your interest.

Get dialin'!!!

Dave


----------



## TThriller

STOP PRESS!

*Dont phone the Holiday Inn at Hasselt just yet!*

The info I receieved from the UK booking agent was incomplete. The Agent has contacted the hotel who will email me a BOOKING CODE which you will all need to quote when you call.

I'll email you all the booking code as soon as I receive it!

But that doesn't stop you making all the other bookings  :roll:

Dave


----------



## brittan

No wonder they didn't know what I was talking about when I phoned them yesterday! :roll:


----------



## TThriller

VicTT said:


> No wonder they didn't know what I was talking about when I phoned them yesterday! :roll:


Yes Brian, I know! You've been one step ahead of me at each one :roll: Good man! 8)


----------



## nippo_

Got 'me Matt Monro mp3 loaded in the ipod for the occasion! See you there :wink:


----------



## brittan

nippo_ said:


> Got 'me Matt Monro mp3 loaded in the ipod for the occasion! See you there :wink:


You'll need sunglasses with that too. 8)


----------



## KevtoTTy

http://video.aol.com/video-detail/the-i ... 2282325113 
8)


----------



## TThriller

KevtoTTy said:


> http://video.aol.com/video-detail/the-italian-job-intro/2282325113
> 8)


ABSOFRIGGINLUTELY!! 
[smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

(Apart from the tunnel exit bit... :roll: )


----------



## nippo_

VicTT said:


> You'll need sunglasses with that too. 8)


Hey, I am Italian! I am expected to have sunglasses on all the time...


----------



## AndG

Just watched TopGear of "The Road"

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/page/item/ ... d=b008v91f

At 11 mins 45 secs and 43 mins 49 secs

Thank you Dave having orgasams already :roll:


----------



## TThriller

TMI Andy!


----------



## 04DTT

All booked. Roll on May and the alpine roads 8) :lol:


----------



## TThriller

04DTT said:


> All booked. Roll on May and the alpine roads 8) :lol:


Well done sir, well done!

If you've booked Hasselt you're ahead of me, and *I* don't have the booking code yet...

What's the score with the rest of you?

Dave


----------



## V6 SRS

TThriller said:


> What's the score with the rest of you?
> 
> Dave


Booked the ferry. Doing the hotels tomorrow and Saturday. 8)

Sean.


----------



## RockinRobin

All booked and ready to roll


----------



## TThriller

RockinRobin said:


> All booked and ready to roll


I thought that would be the case Robin 

Presumably, that doesnt include The Dorint?


----------



## RockinRobin

Correct, we'll make our way independently that night and meet up with you all again at the ring around lunchtime.


----------



## W7 PMC

OK, looks like things are moving forward, however i have a clash & a few questions??

I need to be back in the UK in time for RS246 Live on Sat 17th May, so really need to get home for mid-morning on Fri 16th. This would mean missing the Nurburgring session you'd planned for Sat PM. I love the Nordschleife so really want to tag this onto any trip if i'm already on the continent, so depending on Ring opening times i feel an early exit from Austria for us, then dash to The Ring on the Wed or Thur may just work.

The questions are which day/s are the big roads being done? Stelvio etc? & which hotels & for how long are needed to book?? We'd intend to travel out with the group but i can't see the excat detail for crossing etc.

I'm fairly simple, so the full detail is a tad confusing & i could do with simplification.


----------



## brittan

All booked Dave but see e-mail.

I've done a quick Excel list of what each country requires in the way of compulsory and recommended equipment and documents for each country we'll travel through. Pinched from the RAC site and mainly for my own benefit but if it is of use to any one else I'll forward it.


----------



## W7 PMC

TThriller said:


> SLine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been on anything like this before and i'm very interested in coming along.
> I'm a bit unsure how i go about orginising everything? Does each person book and pay for everything or send the money to you?
> 
> 
> 
> Be glad you add you to the tour.
> 
> Good question. I've done all the leg-work so you don't have to organise anything  Apart, that is, from getting to and from Dover. You need to email me the following info, as indicated on my post on page6:
> 
> 
> 
> TThriller said:
> 
> 
> 
> WILL EVERYONE WHO HAS EXPRESSED AN INTEREST, PLEASE *EMAIL* ME WITH THE FOLLOWING INFORMATION:
> 
> Forum ID
> Drivers name and number travelling in the car
> Room type prefered
> Car type and registration
> email address
> phone number
> 
> Could you also confirm you level of interest: definate, possible, or decline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll then let you have the contact info for each hotel and the ferry. You will then need to phone them with your credit card details to secure room / ferry crossing, remembering to quote that you are with the "UK TT Owner Club Alpine Tour". I will have sent them a list of who to expect.
> 
> Any problems, email me.
> 
> As mentioned in my post above, it'll be the weekend before I get chance to email the info to you.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Dave, i got the email with the what you needed from me info, but have not received anything with hotel or ferry details??

Cheers


----------



## TThriller

W7 PMC said:


> Dave, i got the email with the what you needed from me info, but have not received anything with hotel or ferry details??
> 
> Cheers


Thats strange, I sent that info by email at the beggining of the week to everyone. I'll be re-sending the info as soon as I have the booking code from the Holiday Inn at Hasselt.



W7 PMC said:


> OK, looks like things are moving forward, however i have a clash & a few questions??
> 
> I need to be back in the UK in time for RS246 Live on Sat 17th May, so really need to get home for mid-morning on Fri 16th. This would mean missing the Nurburgring session you'd planned for Sat PM. I love the Nordschleife so really want to tag this onto any trip if i'm already on the continent, so depending on Ring opening times i feel an early exit from Austria for us, then dash to The Ring on the Wed or Thur may just work.
> 
> The questions are which day/s are the big roads being done? Stelvio etc? & which hotels & for how long are needed to book?? We'd intend to travel out with the group but i can't see the excat detail for crossing etc.
> 
> I'm fairly simple, so the full detail is a tad confusing & i could do with simplification.


See the first post for the tour itinary. You can book as much or as little of the tour as you like to suit your needs. Phodge is likely to cross the channel outbound a day later than us to suit her other commitments for example.

The plan is to do the Davos Stelvio circuit on the Monday. This is to suit Nippo who is only planning to join us for the one night on Sunday and the run on Monday. This is weather dependant so we may need to re-schdule that if the pass is closed that day: it is afterall the highest pass in Europe!

If you check out the Ring website http://www.nuerburgring.de/Touristenfahrten.60.0.html you'll find it is only open for trackday use in that week between 17:15 and 19:30 hours.

Hope that helps. You should have my mobile phone number, so you're welcome to call me.

Dave


----------



## TThriller

VicTT said:


> All booked Dave but see e-mail.
> 
> I've done a quick Excel list of what each country requires in the way of compulsory and recommended equipment and documents for each country we'll travel through. Pinched from the RAC site and mainly for my own benefit but if it is of use to any one else I'll forward it.


Excellent. I did the same excercise last year. If you email me the info you have I'll cross check with what I have.

Once we are well clear of the booking phase I'll be posting a full check list of documentation and equipment that you will need to source for the trip.

Dave


----------



## RockinRobin

VicTT said:


> I've done a quick Excel list of what each country requires in the way of compulsory and recommended equipment and documents for each country we'll travel through. Pinched from the RAC site and mainly for my own benefit but if it is of use to any one else I'll forward it.


Hi VicTT - great minds think alike - or is it fools seldom differ. Sent Dave similar info though not as organised as an Excel sheet :roll: . The only real issue as I see it is the fire extinguisher requirement in Belgium amd the spare bulb set in Italy and Luxembourg. For the Xenon TT drivers that will be an issue. Still we're not planning on getting stopped are we


----------



## brittan

Dave,

List e-mailed to you.

Robin,

Really not sure what you'd need to take as spare for Xenons. A powder extinguisher is Â£10 - Â£15 for around 1Kg unit from Machine Mart or Halfords. Enough to meet the requirement and make a token effort at putting out a fire. I plan on making a small bracket to fit the extinguisher just in front of the passenger seat. It would then fit under the passenger's knees. I hope to be able to use the seat fixings so that on removal no trace will be left.

As you say - don't plan to be stopped.


----------



## RockinRobin

TThriller said:


> ... and stay in the Premier Lodge to the East of Dover for an easy start Saturday. Dave


Dave

Is this the Premier Inn you are referring to?

http://www.premierinn.com/pti/hotelInfo ... csell=true

Robin


----------



## RockinRobin

Brian - just remembered that we got a free extinguisher with my wifes car so that's a result. Just need to check the expiry date though 

Sounds like a good place to keep the extinguisher. I have the seat storage so that might not work for me - I'll take a look when I clean the TT.


----------



## RockinRobin

Dave - booked Premier Inn Dover East.


----------



## nippo_

TThriller said:


> The plan is to do the Davos Stelvio circuit on the Monday. This is to suit Nippo who is only planning to join us for the one night on Sunday and the run on Monday. This is weather dependant so we may need to re-schdule that if the pass is closed that day: it is afterall the highest pass in Europe!


Thank you SO much for that - from my side I'll check constantly about the exact day of opening of the mountain pass...


----------



## TThriller

VicTT said:


> Really not sure what you'd need to take as spare for Xenons.


I checked with Philips before I went on the Speedball:l the XenonHID's are meant to outlast the car!



VicTT said:


> A powder extinguisher is Â£10 - Â£15 for around 1Kg unit from Machine Mart or Halfords. Enough to meet the requirement and make a token effort at putting out a fire. I plan on making a small bracket to fit the extinguisher just in front of the passenger seat. It would then fit under the passenger's knees. I hope to be able to use the seat fixings so that on removal no trace will be left.


I have mounted a Halfords extinguisher. No need to make a brackeet, they come with one. The extinguisher is now mounted under the front of the passenger seat. I figured it's safer mounted on the passenger side in case it does manage to work loose. But never has done!










There are two convenient holes in a plate under the seat, see the photo2.










Into these holes I've used nylon cable ties that secure into the two holes in the extingusher cradle. The cable ties are tough and the gradle has a good grip on the extinguisher.


----------



## brittan

Thanks Dave. 
Looks like the same extinguisher as I have. I was going to make a bracket for the bracket (if you see what I mean) but now going to look under the seat for the holes.

The floor in the MkI looks different though; it has a step up under the seat which the MkII doesn't have.


----------



## RockinRobin

Brian - this is only the 0.8kg model but it fits perfectly in the gap besides the storage compartment under the passenger seat.










Just been for a 50 mile trip and no rattles or creaks.


----------



## W7 PMC

OK, my plan is now hatching, but due to other commitments i can only do 2/3rds of the trip.

Plan will be travel out on the Saturday on the ferry/chunnel with the rest of the group, then stay with you all until Tuesday morning (taking in Stelvio on Monday) when we'll scoot up to Nurburg to catch the evening session at Nordschleife on the Tues, hang around & shop or hoon the Black Mountains all day Wed, do the Wed evening Nordschleife session, then fire quickly up to Calais for the return to the UK, back at work Thurs morning & having only taken 3 days off work.

This means all i need for now are ferry/chunnel details for the Saturday crossing, along with hotels for Sat, Sun & Mon evenings??.


----------



## brittan

Thanks for the pic Robin. I was on saw/file/drill duty yesterday and I made a rather crude bracket in three pieces that fits to the seat bolts. Looks like this with the seat right back. Same extinguisher though, 0.8Kg.









And with the seat in normal position most of the bracketry is hidden.









Foot's eye view. There were no handy holes to attach cable ties under the MkII seat. 









I also made a simple bracket for the sat nav. The thin wire on the dash is the aerial for traffic info, which is threaded up through the A pillar trim with just the end poking out at the top.


----------



## RockinRobin

Looks a neat job there Brian. Your red seats do blend better with the extinguisher than my Luxor ones  Still it's there in case which is the main thing.

I like the bracket you've done. I think the black blends in better when the sat nav isn't mounted. I need to do something for my TT (TomTom).

Do you find that the vent heats up the sat nav unit or does the air flow miss it ?


----------



## brittan

Ah yes, bit of a colour clash there. :roll:

Yup, that was the idea; a quick spray of satin black so the bracket is less noticeable than if left in shiny aluminium.

I've not driven the car since fitting the bracket but directed towards the door window, the air flow should miss the sat nav unit.


----------



## AndG

Dave.

All booked, inc Dover East.
 :lol: 8)  
Thank you for making it so easy.

Andy


----------



## nippo_

VicTT - that's a neat mounting bracket you have, I might consider to steal the idea...

Out of the fire extinguisher matter, and back into Italian Job syndrome, yesterday I had business in Torino and decided to stay at the hotel made out of the Lingotto, the historical Fiat headquarters and factory. The clear sky and 19Â°C (unbelievable) was a chance for a little picture taken before getting down to work (darn do those winter 17" look small... can't wait to swap me turbines back!)


----------



## AndG

Oops.

Les Remparts is Fully booked?

Sorry we are full now for this date ; please contact hotel Constantin :
[email protected]
or hotel de l'abbaye in Kientzheim;

very best regards; chris keller 
Bien cordialement
HÃ´tel Les Remparts

Suggestions? or just go for hotel-constantin?

Andy


----------



## KevtoTTy

AndG said:


> Oops.
> 
> Les Remparts is Fully booked?
> 
> Sorry we are full now for this date ; please contact hotel Constantin :
> [email protected]
> or hotel de l'abbaye in Kientzheim;
> 
> very best regards; chris keller
> Bien cordialement
> HÃ´tel Les Remparts
> 
> Suggestions? or just go for hotel-constantin?
> 
> Andy


Similar response to me as well - does this mean more than more than the following people from here have booked???

*Quoting HÃ´tel Les Remparts:
â€œit would be possible to reserve 11 rooms at 85 Euros for 2 persons and 4 double room with single use
at 69 Euros; Parking in front of the hotel free or closed garage at 7 Euros; Breakfast will be 8 Euros
per person; please tell me your decision; in case of reservation we need a credit card as a guarantee
of the reservation;
my very best regards; Chris Keller
Bien cordialement*

:?: :?: :? :?

:?


----------



## phodge

OK...Here we go....

Book Folkestone hotel Sat 10th - Check
Book Eurotunnel early Sun 11th - Check
Book Landeck hotel - Check
Book Nurburg hotel - Check
Book Hasselt hotel - Check
Book return Ferry crossing same as everyone else - Check
Buy AA European Breakdown Cover - Check

All done!!


----------



## V6 SRS

AndG said:


> Oops.
> 
> Les Remparts is Fully booked?
> 
> Sorry we are full now for this date ; please contact hotel Constantin :
> [email protected]
> or hotel de l'abbaye in Kientzheim;
> 
> very best regards; chris keller
> Bien cordialement
> HÃ´tel Les Remparts
> 
> Suggestions? or just go for hotel-constantin?
> 
> Andy


Has everyone been telling them they are part of the TT Owners Club Alpine Tour? If not they may have been booking up rooms not already allocated to us. I know I said I was part of the tour, so my room should have come out of the 15 Dave reserved. Might be worth another call and just tell them you are confirming an already reserved room as part of Daves party.

Sean.


----------



## TThriller

KevtoTTy said:


> AndG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops.
> 
> Les Remparts is Fully booked?
> 
> Sorry we are full now for this date ; please contact hotel Constantin :
> [email protected]
> or hotel de l'abbaye in Kientzheim;
> 
> very best regards; chris keller
> Bien cordialement
> HÃ´tel Les Remparts
> Suggestions? or just go for hotel-constantin?
> Andy
> 
> 
> 
> Similar response to me as well - does this mean more than more than the following people from here have booked???
> 
> *Quoting HÃ´tel Les Remparts:
> â€œit would be possible to reserve 11 rooms at 85 Euros for 2 persons and 4 double room with single use
> at 69 Euros; Parking in front of the hotel free or closed garage at 7 Euros; Breakfast will be 8 Euros
> per person; please tell me your decision; in case of reservation we need a credit card as a guarantee
> of the reservation;
> my very best regards; Chris Keller
> Bien cordialement*
> :?: :?: :? :? :?
Click to expand...

This is an alarming and very disappointing development. I'm not keen to split the crews in different locations, ESPECIALLY the first night.

Sean has a good point: has everyone been telling them that they booking reserved rooms as part of the TT Owners Club Alpine Tour?

It's a bit late tonight to phone them, but I will tomorrow. If they can't honour the original agreement, then my reaction is to scrub Les Remparts altogether and look for somewhere else that can accomodate us all.

We are on the ferry an hour earlier than planned, so reaching Colmar shouldn't be so challenging.

Your thoughts?

Dave


----------



## KevtoTTy

TThriller said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops.
> 
> Les Remparts is Fully booked?
> 
> Sorry we are full now for this date ; please contact hotel Constantin :
> [email protected]
> or hotel de l'abbaye in Kientzheim;
> 
> very best regards; chris keller
> Bien cordialement
> HÃ´tel Les Remparts
> Suggestions? or just go for hotel-constantin?
> Andy
> 
> 
> 
> Similar response to me as well - does this mean more than more than the following people from here have booked???
> 
> *Quoting HÃ´tel Les Remparts:
> â€œit would be possible to reserve 11 rooms at 85 Euros for 2 persons and 4 double room with single use
> at 69 Euros; Parking in front of the hotel free or closed garage at 7 Euros; Breakfast will be 8 Euros
> per person; please tell me your decision; in case of reservation we need a credit card as a guarantee
> of the reservation;
> my very best regards; Chris Keller
> Bien cordialement*
> :?: :?: :? :? :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is an alarming and very disappointing development. I'm not keen to split the crews in different locations, ESPECIALLY the first night.
> 
> Sean has a good point: has everyone been telling them that they booking reserved rooms as part of the TT Owners Club Alpine Tour?
> 
> It's a bit late tonight to phone them, but I will tomorrow. If they can't honour the original agreement, then my reaction is to scrub Les Remparts altogether and look for somewhere else that can accomodate us all.
> 
> We are on the ferry an hour earlier than planned, so reaching Colmar shouldn't be so challenging.
> 
> Your thoughts?
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Dave

FYI

My email had UK TTOC ALPINE TOUR etc as the title and your name stated twice as well!

:?


----------



## AndG

I did phone them amd quoted name, they suggested:

Constantin Hotel:
[email protected]

No problem I think, I have sent Email to above

I am told close with a garage

Thank you 8)


----------



## W7 PMC

I've just called them & no problem with my reservation at the Les Remparts. Just emailed them my CC details to guarantee.

So my agenda is slightly different in that i'm only staying in Europe until Wednesday.

Booked:

Norfolkline Ferry from Dover to Dunkerque with the rest of the group 
1st Night at Hotel Les Remparts in Kaysersberg
2 nights at Hotel Enzain in Landeck
then on Tuesday late AM we're driving to Nurburg & staying at the Dorint for the 1 night (Track Side Double), so will get the Tues & Wed late PM sessions on Nordschleife (should be very quiet), returning to Dunkerque for the 23:58 crossing on Wed night.

Could not take anymore time off work 

Thanks of course for arranging this & i'm more than a tad excited now. Also got a 2 day track day at Spa Francorchamps at the end of May, so a good hooning month.


----------



## TThriller

I emailed Les Remparts last night asking for an explanation why some of members of our tour are having their bookings declined. I'll let you all know their response tonight.

Given that Paul has just sucessfully booked Les Remparts, I would encourage those of you that have been having problems to try again *by phone*. Ask for Chris or Francoise as they speak really good English.

Dave


----------



## AndG

TThriller said:


> Ask for Chris or Francoise as they speak really good English.Dave


I have just phones Francoise, She says all 11 places have been taken already?

Still waiting for confirmation from Constantin Hotel.

Andy


----------



## brittan

There are some differences in nos of rooms reserved being quoted over the last few posts. 15 and 11. Dave's e-mail with all the booking info says 11 rooms were reserved but there are 12 defo cars on page 1 of this thread.

I would not particularly like to be the one(s) having to go to a different hotel on the first night, even if it is only one night, so I'd be content to move hotels to one that could accommodate us all.

BTW, have other people had a confirmation e-mail from Hotel Enzian in Austria? I spoke to Klaus and did the booking and CCard thing and he said he'd sent a mail as confirmation. I sent a reminder e-mail a couple of days ago but no response so far. :?


----------



## AndG

VicTT said:


> ....................................................I would not particularly like to be the one(s) having to go to a different hotel on the first night, even if it is only one night, so I'd be content to move hotels to one that could accommodate us all.



On the Speedball run we were in different hotels in almost every town, it was a bit disassembled.

The other hotel might be able to acommodate us all. :?:

If not, I am told the hotels are close to each other and have Garage parking. as long as we eat at the same place.

Not to bad as there could be other challenges with a hotel large enough.

The main one is the 4 day stay,
(I have asked for a larger room for the stay)

.


----------



## RockinRobin

VicTT said:


> BTW, have other people had a confirmation e-mail from Hotel Enzian in Austria? I spoke to Klaus and did the booking and CCard thing and he said he'd sent a mail as confirmation. I sent a reminder e-mail a couple of days ago but no response so far. :?


Brian - we have had e-mail confirmation from Enzian and all of the others.

Re - splitting up on first night - if we do all change could we have just the same problem but with a different hotel ?


----------



## AndG

Dave will be home soon to sort out the challenge we have.

EVERYBODY!

How many people have the CONFIRMATION for the Hotel Les Remparts ?

How many have not?

PM Dave please.


----------



## AndG

> .............. have other people had a confirmation e-mail from Hotel Enzian in Austria? ................................


I have had Email confirmation.

Worth a phone call to confirm.

Do you have their number?.


----------



## 04DTT

Received email confirmation of booking from Chris Keller in Hotel Les Remparts

Dec


----------



## brittan

I have e-mail confirmation from Chris Keller at Hotel Les Remparts.

I've got the number for Enzian; I'll give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## V6 SRS

VicTT said:


> There are some differences in nos of rooms reserved being quoted over the last few posts. 15 and 11. Dave's e-mail with all the booking info says 11 rooms were reserved but there are 12 defo cars on page 1 of this thread.
> 
> I would not particularly like to be the one(s) having to go to a different hotel on the first night, even if it is only one night, so I'd be content to move hotels to one that could accommodate us all.
> 
> BTW, have other people had a confirmation e-mail from Hotel Enzian in Austria? I spoke to Klaus and did the booking and CCard thing and he said he'd sent a mail as confirmation. I sent a reminder e-mail a couple of days ago but no response so far. :?


In Dave's PDF the email from Les Remparts states "11 Rooms at 85 Euros for 2 persons and 4 double rooms with single use at 69 euros".
That adds up to 15 rooms in my book and there are not 15 cars on the trip , so the hotel must have some of us booked outside of the 15 rooms. Either that or they didn't reserve 15 rooms.

I'm sure Dave will get to the bottom of it.

Sean.


----------



## TThriller

Hi everyone

Les Remparts have advised me that they have received confirmed bookings for 8 rooms and that there are still 7 rooms reserved for us. That makes the total 15 rooms.

Apparently this is a "long weekend" for the French, just like our "bank Holiday". Hence rooms are at a premium everywhere. So i suggest that those that have been unsuccessful perservere and phone them again. It is most important that we secure all of the rooms that we need as soon as possible.

I'm still hopeful that we can all still stay at the same hotel on the first night, which is ideal. For me, the most important thing is that we all eat at the same place for our first evening meal together on Saturday so that we can all get to know each other as soon as we can. The run through the mountains into Austria will be some much more enjoyable when we can identify everyone when we make stops.

Can everyone that has not done so, please EMAIL me with *details* of their booking progress. 

I'll then add an addendum to the first page of this thread indicating who has booked what.

Later on, when the booking phase has settled down, I'll start another thread with hints and tips for Continental touring.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## KevtoTTy

*PANIC OVER!*

Received this email back from Les Remparts last night:

_Sorry Mr Totts,
there was a misunderstanding with your request; 
we still have a double room available for you if you didn't find one yet; 
I stay to your disposal;

With friendly salutations, 
FranÃ§oise Keller

Bien cordialement
HÃ´tel Les Remparts
A la lisiÃ¨re de la ville mÃ©diÃ©vale
F-68240 Kaysersberg
TÃ©l. +33 (0)3 89 47 12 12 Fax.+33 (0)3 89 47 37 24
www.lesremparts.com [email protected]_

Dave - I have sent you an update on my bookings: all completed just waiting to receive confirmation back from Les Remparts and Holiday Inn.

Can't wait!

Kev


----------



## V6 SRS

Dave,

Not got access to my email atm, but I have booked and confirmed by phone;
Dover East Premier Inn
Ferry Crossing
Les Remparts
Hotel Enzian

Will do the other two hotels tonight or tomorrow.

Sean.


----------



## V6 SRS

Interesting mix of cars on the tour too. 

Just had a quick look through the posts to see what everyone has in their signatures.

In no particular order. (Other than best first) 

V6 SRS - Mk1 V6 DSG 
KevtoTTy - Mk1 V6 DSG 
phodge - Mk1 225 Roadster 
TThriller - Mk1 225 Coupe
Petesy - Mk1 225 Coupe 
StevieMac - Mk1 225 Coupe 
VicTT - Mk2 2.0 Coupe S-Tronic
04DTT - Mk2 2.0 Coupe S-Tronic 
RockinRobin - Mk2 2.0 Coupe S-Tronic 
W7 PMC - RS4 
AndyG - ??? 
robokn - ???

Should be good folks. Only 99 days to go! :roll:

Sean.


----------



## TThriller

Everyone

I have just completed my all my bookings, finally getting around to booking the Holiday Inn at Hasselt.

Apparently they only have record of Dave (me!) Robin, Penny and Brian making the bookings there.

Contrary to what I was told by the UK group booking agent, the hotel does not need a booking code.

 All you need to to is phone the hotel front desk and ask for "Leisbet in Group Reservations" and when you get though to her mention you are with the "UK Audi TT Group".

Leisbet is waiting for your calls, normal working hours only! And she speaks very good English. Leisbet will be sending out by email your individual booking confirmation to you: she has your email addresses already!

Dave


----------



## AndG

OK Booked at Remparts..
Spoke to Francoise,

Sent a Email, 
Waiting for Confirmation Email

Andy


----------



## KevtoTTy

V6 SRS - Mauritius Blue Mk1 V6 DSG 
KevtoTTy - Mauritius Blue Mk1 V6 DSG 
phodge - Moro Blue Mk1 225 Roadster 
TThriller - Kingfisher Blue Mk1 225 Coupe 
Petesy - Silver Mk1 225 Coupe 
StevieMac - Silver Mk1 225 Coupe 
VicTT - Black Mk2 2.0 Coupe S-Tronic 
04DTT -  Silver Mk2 2.0 Coupe S-Tronic 
RockinRobin - Deep Sea Blue Mk2 2.0 Coupe S-Tronic 
W7 PMC - Sprint Blue RS4 
AndyG - ??? 
robokn - ???

:wink:


----------



## Petesy

busy then kev?


----------



## KevtoTTy

Day off - starting new job Monday and trying to ignore the list of chores the Mrs has just emailed me!


----------



## TThriller

KevtoTTy said:


> V6 SRS - Mauritius Blue Mk1 V6 DSG
> KevtoTTy - Mauritius Blue Mk1 V6 DSG
> phodge - Moro Blue Mk1 225 Roadster
> TThriller - Kingfisher Blue Mk1 225 Coupe
> Petesy - Silver Mk1 225 Coupe
> StevieMac - Silver Mk1 225 Coupe
> VicTT - Black Mk2 2.0 Coupe S-Tronic
> 04DTT -  Silver Mk2 2.0 Coupe S-Tronic
> RockinRobin - Deep Sea Blue Mk2 2.0 Coupe S-Tronic
> W7 PMC - Sprint Blue RS4
> AndyG - ???
> robokn - ???
> 
> :wink:


No red or yellow cars 

AndyG is driving an MG-TF


----------



## Petesy

you could do all my bookings kev...if you are at a loose end!


----------



## AndG

Premier Inn Dover: 09/05/08 1 night. Confirmed.
Norfolk Line, Depart 08.00 10/05, Return, 16.01 18/05 Confirmed
Les ramparts: Ok 1 night 10/5 Confirmed.
Hotel Enzian: 11/05-16/05 1 Single confirmed Room 307, but Trying to get a bigger room.
Dorint Hotel: 16/5-17/5. 1 Adult, Confirmed.
Holiday Inn,17/5-18/5, 1 night . Confirmed.

Thank you Dave.


----------



## Petesy

been sorting my bookings out today

Klaus at Hotel Enzian wants â‚¬75 per night for single occupancy.
Has he quoted this to any other lone travellers?
Its not on daves comprehensive pdf

The norfolk line ferry dover to dunkerque - its 8am departure on 10th and 1601 departure on 18th right?

once these are sorted i think i've done it!


----------



## brittan

I've been going off the web site price which looks like â‚¬67 for a single room.

If you are booking a larger room but for single occupancy then â‚¬75 would probably be right.

Just getting a little bit concerned that Enzian haven't sent an e-mail to confirm my booking, despite a reminder. Tried to call them earlier but I can't get through at the moment. :?


----------



## V6 SRS

Petesy said:


> been sorting my bookings out today
> 
> Klaus at Hotel Enzian wants â‚¬75 per night for single occupancy.
> Has he quoted this to any other lone travellers?
> Its not on daves comprehensive pdf
> 
> The norfolk line ferry dover to dunkerque - its 8am departure on 10th and 1601 departure on 18th right?
> 
> once these are sorted i think i've done it!


Yep, â‚¬75 for me too.

Both your departure times are correct.

Sean.


----------



## StevieMac

VicTT said:


> I've been going off the web site price which looks like â‚¬67 for a single room.
> 
> If you are booking a larger room but for single occupancy then â‚¬75 would probably be right.
> 
> Just getting a little bit concerned that Enzian haven't sent an e-mail to confirm my booking, despite a reminder. Tried to call them earlier but I can't get through at the moment. :?


Also waiting for Enzian to confirm accommodation and price and that's just about it!

Except for a hotel on the 19th because we (3 amigos) will not make our Holyhead - DunLaoghaire ferry connection, so we have to travel on the Monday 3.15pm sailing

Any suggestions on good hotels?....probably outside London or further, to avoid the Monday traffic on the drive to Holyhead

Any hotel suggestions guys? 8) 8)


----------



## W7 PMC

I've still not heard anything from Enzian either (assume that's the hotel in Austria?).

Got confirmations from Les Rempart & Dorint.


----------



## AndG

StevieMac said:


> Any suggestions on good hotels?....probably outside London or further, to avoid the Monday traffic on the drive to Holyhead
> 
> Any hotel suggestions guys? 8) 8)


One of the motorway Motel are a good bet.
They are all over the place.


----------



## nippo_

Waiting for confirmation for my quick shot at Enzian... I hope my german was good enough :wink:


----------



## V6 SRS

Everything booked for me now. 

Only 93 days to go. :wink:

Sean.


----------



## nippo_

Hotel Enzian just confirmed my reservation! 
The group name seems odd, though... _TTM Club Group Hodgkisson_??


----------



## 04DTT

Dave,

Slight change, there will be 2 in my TT instead of 1.

Dec


----------



## TThriller

04DTT said:


> Dave,
> 
> Slight change, there will be 2 in my TT instead of 1.
> 
> Dec


More the merrier Dec


----------



## W7 PMC

nippo_ said:


> Hotel Enzian just confirmed my reservation!
> The group name seems odd, though... _TTM Club Group Hodgkisson_??


I've heard nothing yet. May have to give them another call. :?


----------



## TThriller

W7 PMC said:


> nippo_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hotel Enzian just confirmed my reservation!
> The group name seems odd, though... _TTM Club Group Hodgkisson_??
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard nothing yet. May have to give them another call. :?
Click to expand...

Wise idea!

When you speak to them, can you ask them to email me a full list of all guests that they have listing in the UK TT Owners Club Group please?


----------



## brittan

Well finally Hotel Enzian has confirmed my reservation. Its taken a month, 6 or so phone calls, 3 e-mails (2 in German), giving my credit card number twice and one snail mail letter, also in German.

Now, how long until May??


----------



## V6 SRS

VicTT said:


> Now, how long until May??


Only 80 days until D-Day. Dover Day that is! 

Sean.


----------



## W7 PMC

Anyone got the number of the Enzian Hotel handy??

I've still not heard back from them & really need to chase them up now.

Really looking forward to this 8) , although will only be in the group Sat - Tue due to time off work restrictions


----------



## AndG

W7 PMC said:


> Anyone got the number of the Enzian Hotel handy??
> 
> I've still not heard back from them & really need to chase them up now.
> 
> Really looking forward to this 8) , although will only be in the group Sat - Tue due to time off


http://www.hotel-enzian.com/new/start.p ... =e&ss=home

.


----------



## V6 SRS

Only 70 days to go now. 

Just think of me as your own personal reminder service. :roll:

Sean.


----------



## W7 PMC

Cheers, i've rung the damned hotel 7 times now & each time they say all is well & they'll call me back to confirm (they never do).

What's wrong with this one hotel?, all others confirmed with ease. I may just go with their verbal confirmation.


----------



## brittan

I had a similar problem. On one phone call they even said they were writing the confirmation e-mail while we were speaking - but no mail arrived.

In the end I wrote a snail mail letter, in German, and finally got an e-mail response. It should be just normal business for any hotel to send a confirmation.


----------



## AndG

Web Cam of the enterance to The Ring:

http://www.75experience.co.uk/webcam.htm

Snow today


----------



## V6 SRS

A little preview of the in-car video gear I will be taking on the tour.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=110277

As I say in the post, hopefully I will get the full setup installed in the next week or so. Definitely have it in place for the next Midlands meeting.

Sean.


----------



## V6 SRS

60 days to go, 60 days to go, E I Addio 60 days to go.


----------



## AndG

V6 SRS said:


> 60 days to go, 60 days to go, E I Addio 60 days to go.



Close Ratio Box and Lightened Flywheel Fitted 8) 
Hoops arrived  
Still No Supercharger.  


A Site for petrolheads:

http://www.chew-the-fat.com/

http://www.chew-the-fat.com/forum/index ... 21d5b01601

.


----------



## AndG

_*Tour Check List *_

*Check:*
Brake Fluid level
Clutch Fluid level
Water Level, Check Pipes
Oil Filter?, Oil Change?
Spark Plugs?
Rubber Hoses, Jubalee Clips fitting proper
Tyre pressures, Good Depth, Side Walls.
Windscreen cracks
Lights for LHD, Flip Switch/Deflector

*Tools*
Spanners/Plug Spanner
Screw Drivers
Allen Keys
Gaffer tape/Insulation Tape/Amalgum Tape
Fuses/Resetable
Fan Belt
Rubber Hoses
Torch, (Windup or spare batteries)

Triangle
Glow jacket
Steering Wheel Lock
Good Full Size Spare Tyre

Camera Mount
Sat Nav. Program (when I learn how)
Umbrella/Parasol
Italian Job DVD/Music

*What Have I missed???*


----------



## phodge

AndG said:


> *What Have I missed???*


Pants
Socks
Toothbrush
Passport
Euros
Ferry Ticket

That about covers it I think.... :wink:


----------



## brittan

AndG said:


> Italian Job DVD/Music


Nope; its Matt Munro music we need. 8)


----------



## StevieMac

V6 SRS said:


> A little preview of the in-car video gear I will be taking on the tour.
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=110277
> 
> As I say in the post, hopefully I will get the full setup installed in the next week or so. Definitely have it in place for the next Midlands meeting.
> 
> Sean.


Sean, your in car video is the business, top rate mate! All you need now is a peaked cap, flashing lights and siren...excellent :wink:

Well done Dave for manufacturing the bracket, no problem to an Engineer! :wink:

The Alpine Tour is coming around very very quickly,

so, over the next few days (pending final agreement with Dave, our Tour event organizer)

we will be launching the...

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

UK TT OWNERS CLUB - ALPINE TOUR 2008 (corporate brand)

with branded car vinyl graphics!.......and maybe, a few extra bits and pieces?

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

A price guide for car vinyl graphics (for each car) will be around Â£20 (cost price) plus whatever the postage/packaging cost will be (estimate Â£2 - Â£3 ).

Vinyl graphics can be applied in a few simple steps, that will be explained in a later post.

so, watch this space....

:roll:


----------



## 04DTT

Steve,

Sounds interesting. Cant wait to see the vinyl graphics

Dec


----------



## AndG

AndG said:


> _*Tour Check List *_
> 
> *Check:*
> Brake Fluid level
> Clutch Fluid level
> Water Level, Check Pipes
> Oil Filter?, Oil Change?
> Spark Plugs?
> Rubber Hoses, Jubalee Clips fitting proper
> Tyre pressures, Good Depth, Side Walls.
> Windscreen cracks
> Lights for LHD, Flip Switch/Deflector
> 
> *Tools*
> Spanners/Plug Spanner
> Screw Drivers
> Allen Keys
> Gaffer tape/Insulation Tape/Amalgum Tape
> Fuses/Resetable
> Fan Belt
> Rubber Hoses
> Torch, (Windup or spare batteries)
> 
> Triangle
> Glow jacket
> Steering Wheel Lock
> Good Full Size Spare Tyre
> 
> Camera Mount
> Sat Nav. Program (when I learn how)
> Umbrella/Parasol
> Italian Job DVD/Music/Mat Munro
> 
> Pants
> Socks
> Toothbrush
> Passport
> Euros
> Ferry Ticket
> 
> 
> *What Have We missed???*


----------



## V6 SRS

AndG said:


> AndG said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*Tour Check List *_
> 
> *Check:*
> Brake Fluid level
> Clutch Fluid level
> Water Level, Check Pipes
> Oil Filter?, Oil Change?
> Spark Plugs?
> Rubber Hoses, Jubalee Clips fitting proper
> Tyre pressures, Good Depth, Side Walls.
> Windscreen cracks
> Lights for LHD, Flip Switch/Deflector
> 
> *Tools*
> Spanners/Plug Spanner
> Screw Drivers
> Allen Keys
> Gaffer tape/Insulation Tape/Amalgum Tape
> Fuses/Resetable
> Fan Belt
> Rubber Hoses
> Torch, (Windup or spare batteries)
> 
> Triangle
> Glow jacket
> Steering Wheel Lock
> Good Full Size Spare Tyre
> 
> Camera Mount
> Sat Nav. Program (when I learn how)
> Umbrella/Parasol
> Italian Job DVD/Music/Mat Munro
> 
> Pants
> Socks
> Toothbrush
> Passport
> Euros
> Ferry Ticket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What Have We missed???*
Click to expand...

Travel adapter to allow you to charge camera/phone/sat nav in johnny foreigners mains sockets. :idea: 
International roaming on your phone, unless you don't want it or already have it.
European breakdown cover.
Fire extinguisher for travel in Belgium.
Spare lamp kit for Italy.

A pair of uber-cool sunglasses. 8)

Probably think of some more later.

Sean.

P.S. Only 50 Days to go. I bet you thought I'd forgotten.


----------



## 04DTT

Just watched an old episode of Top Gear in which Jeremey took a Jaguar S Type diesel around the Nuremberg ring. It did it in 9 min 59 seconds. Sabine Schmidt then showed him how to drive it correctly. She is one hell of a driver. The ring looked class and scary as hell. :roll: Cant wait for it


----------



## AndG

*Check:*
Brake Fluid level
Clutch Fluid level
Water Level, Check Pipes
Oil Filter?, Oil Change?
Spark Plugs?
Rubber Hoses, Jubalee Clips fitting proper
Tyre pressures, Good Depth, Side Walls.
Windscreen cracks
Lights for LHD, Flip Switch/Deflector

*Tools*
Spanners/Plug Spanner
Screw Drivers
Allen Keys
Gaffer tape/Insulation Tape/Amalgum Tape
Fuses/Resetable
Fan Belt
Rubber Hoses
Torch, (Windup or spare batteries)

Fire extinguisher
Triangle
Glow jacket
Steering Wheel Lock
Good Full Size Spare Tyre

Camera Mount
Sat Nav. Program (when I learn how)
Umbrella/Parasol
Italian Job DVD/Music/Mat Munro

Pants 
Socks 
Toothbrush 
Passport 
Euros 
Ferry Ticket 

Travel adapter to allow you to charge camera/phone/sat nav in johnny foreigners mains sockets. :idea: 
International roaming on your phone, unless you don't want it or already have it.
European breakdown cover.
Spare lamp kit for Italy.

A pair of uber-cool sunglasses. 8) 

*What Have We missed???*


----------



## StevieMac

04DTT said:


> Just watched an old episode of Top Gear in which Jeremey took a Jaguar S Type diesel around the Nuremberg ring. It did it in 9 min 59 seconds. Sabine Schmidt then showed him how to drive it correctly. She is one hell of a driver. The ring looked class and scary as hell. :roll: Cant wait for it


Yeah Dec watched it also, if we get round Nuremberg ring under 10mins I be well chuffed! 

A quick question with regards to a full size replacement tyre.

On the mrk 1 we have the smaller replacement tyre in the boot and on the mrk 2 there is a canister of foam, so a full size spare isn't going to fit and will take up a lot of space!, has anyone and bright ideas better than; don't take it at all! and leave it at home!

:?


----------



## AndG

StevieMac said:


> A quick question with regards to a full size replacement tyre.
> 
> On the mrk 1 we have the smaller replacement tyre in the boot and on the mrk 2 there is a canister of foam, so a full size spare isn't going to fit and will take up a lot of space!, has anyone and bright ideas better than; don't take it at all! and leave it at home!
> :?


I have some challenges with this subject on another site but I will be the Area Distributor for "Ultra Seal" now called "Puncture Safe"

_I believe_ it will solve nail and general punctures up to 6mm. 
_Will not seal a tear in the tyre/sidewall. 
Will not ruin tyre as is water soluable. _

Any more info needed pm me or add to thread. 

.


----------



## StevieMac

AndG said:


> StevieMac said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick question with regards to a full size replacement tyre.
> 
> On the mrk 1 we have the smaller replacement tyre in the boot and on the mrk 2 there is a canister of foam, so a full size spare isn't going to fit and will take up a lot of space!, has anyone and bright ideas better than; don't take it at all! and leave it at home!
> :?
> 
> 
> 
> I have some challenges with this subject on another site but I will be the Area Distributor for "Ultra Seal" now called "Puncture Safe"
> 
> _I believe_ it will solve nail and general punctures up to 6mm.
> _Will not seal a tear in the tyre/sidewall.
> Will not ruin tyre as is water soluable. _
> 
> Any more info needed pm me or add to thread.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

That's great A&G, so that should solve the space issue and provide a quick fix 

Two questions;

Once you use the "Puncture Safe" product what safe speed can you travel at?

What's your price for a can of "Puncture Safe"?

Cheers

.[/quote]


----------



## scoTTy

StevieMac said:


> 04DTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just watched an old episode of Top Gear in which Jeremey took a Jaguar S Type diesel around the Nuremberg ring. It did it in 9 min 59 seconds. Sabine Schmidt then showed him how to drive it correctly. She is one hell of a driver. The ring looked class and scary as hell. :roll: Cant wait for it
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Dec watched it also, if we get round Nuremberg ring under 10mins I be well chuffed!
Click to expand...

If you try then there's more chance you'll die! :?

Forget stop watches etc

Just patiently learn it. A lot more people are having offs chasing the 10mins time since Clarkson did it. The best way of doing so is put your sensible head on and drive smoothly.

I told my mate two rules when we went and he learnt the hard way that both should be adhered to especially when it's wet.

1. Only ever brake in a straight line. i.e. when the wheels are pointing directly ahead *

2. Never touch the kerbs

* To anyone taking issue with this, ccn we please ignore trail braking etc for 'ring newbies. :wink:


----------



## brittan

I think products like Puncture Safe are the ones that are introduced into the tyre well before the puncture.

I'm toying with the idea of trying to fit a spare wheel on the rear seat. I think that the seat squab can be removed and the wheel stood vertically against the back rest. Securing it safely will be the problem though.


----------



## StevieMac

scoTTy said:


> StevieMac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 04DTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just watched an old episode of Top Gear in which Jeremey took a Jaguar S Type diesel around the Nuremberg ring. It did it in 9 min 59 seconds. Sabine Schmidt then showed him how to drive it correctly. She is one hell of a driver. The ring looked class and scary as hell. :roll: Cant wait for it
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Dec watched it also, if we get round Nuremberg ring under 10mins I be well chuffed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you try then there's more chance you'll die! :?
> 
> Forget stop watches etc
> 
> Just patiently learn it. A lot more people are having offs chasing the 10mins time since Clarkson did it.
> 
> The best way of doing so is put your sensible head on and drive smoothly.
> 
> I told my mate two rules when we went and he learnt the hard way that both should be adhered to especially when it's wet.
> 
> 1. Only ever brake in a straight line. i.e. when the wheels are pointing directly ahead *
> 
> 2. Never touch the kerbs
> 
> * To anyone taking issue with this, ccn we please ignore trail braking etc for 'ring newbies. :wink:
Click to expand...

Scotty I agree with you comments and will be sensible and cautious enough not to try and push too hard to beat Clarksons 10mins time.

I want to enjoy the experience like everyone else and am well aware of the reputation of the â€˜widow makerâ€™, thanks for your pointers and advice.

So how many times have you driven on the ring?


----------



## StevieMac

VicTT said:


> I think products like Puncture Safe are the ones that are introduced into the tyre well before the puncture.
> 
> I'm toying with the idea of trying to fit a spare wheel on the rear seat. I think that the seat squab can be removed and the wheel stood vertically against the back rest. Securing it safely will be the problem though.


VicTT your a man on a mission by attempting to fit your full size spare onto the rear seat.

This is a great idea because it's redundant space anyway, but securing the wheel may be your biggest problem. I may just opt for the easier option in 'Puncture Safe'.

But when you use 'Puncture Safe' are you then restricted to the speed you can travel at? and if so, then the current spare on the Mrk 1 TT would be just as good, although it may take a bit more time to replace the flat tyre.

Unlike the Mrk 1, are the rear seats in the Mrk 2 split, so you only have to remove one to fit the spare?

I would be interested VicTT to see pics posted if you are going to have a go.


----------



## AndG

StevieMac said:


> That's great A&G, so that should solve the space issue and provide a quick fix
> 
> Two questions;
> 
> Once you use the "Puncture Safe" product what safe speed can you travel at?
> Top Speed no propblems
> 
> What's your price for a can of "Puncture Safe"?
> About Â£10.00 per Wheel,
> Self install, you Install before you use car, once only, will last the life time of the tyre
> All you need is a pump to pump the tyre back up when you have installed the goo.
> I be talking to the company after easter
> 
> My name should be AndyG but I missed the "y" in my registration,
> 
> .


----------



## scoTTy

StevieMac said:


> Scotty I agree with you comments and will be sensible and cautious enough not to try and push too hard to beat Clarksons 10mins time.
> 
> I want to enjoy the experience like everyone else and am well aware of the reputation of the â€˜widow makerâ€™, thanks for your pointers and advice.
> 
> So how many times have you driven on the ring?


I've been a few times (don't recall : 8 or 9 or something like that). I've completed every lap except one :roll:

A sensible head and attitude is the way to go [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Leave it to the gung ho idiots to make up the statistics.

The most dangerous time is probably when you have a few laps under your belt and the confidence starts to go up as you think you're remembering bits. Many get caught out as they commit to a bend and then realise it's not the one they thought it was.

Putting all the doom and gloom to one side, it's the best driving place in the world! It shouldn't be legal but it still is so go and enjoy it. I keep reading this thread as allthough I've done all what you're going to do that just makes me wanna do it all again!

It'll be a great trip. Just don't drive up each others backsides on the day drives. Spread out and have more fun.


----------



## PissTT

Hi

I would like to join at the ring... is that possible?

--p


----------



## V6 SRS

PissTT said:


> Hi
> 
> I would like to join at the ring... is that possible?
> 
> --p


Don't see why not, the more, the merrier. We will be there on May 17th. Should be on track at 13:00, but as we are staying there overnight, some of us should be around all morning.

Sean.


----------



## W7 PMC

PissTT said:


> Hi
> 
> I would like to join at the ring... is that possible?
> 
> --p


I'll be there on the 13th & 14th (can't get quite as much time off work).

Take note of scoTTy's comments as the man speaketh the truth & he did have an ickle moment in his TT a few years back.

Without sounding like a brag, i managed an 8:29 last year in the RS4, but that was after 5-6 previous Ring trips (close to 90 laps) & followed 4 days of high quality Race training at Scuderia Hanseat (easily equal to another 100+ laps), without this training i'd have been at least 1 min slower. It's training & knowledge that brings lap times down round Nordschleife, not power. I'll not be timing myself again as to push beyond this time with my ability & the car's dynamics would mean taking too big a risks.

Respect the track & other drivers & adopt extra common sense & you'll be fine & have the time of your life. The place is a drug & the addiction is hard to give up.


----------



## brittan

Has anyone else looked at getting personal holiday insurance for this trip to cover repatriation and medical treatment, loss of money, baggage and all that sort of stuff?

I've had a quick go and prices range from Â£7 to Â£26 or so but all have an 'exclusion' for 'unusual of hazardous activities'. I've called a few and said that I intend to drive my car around the Nuburgring. All have immediately said "Oh no, we won't be able to cover that". No offer of paying an extra premium to obtain the cover; just a flat NO!

So does anyone else know of an insurer who might offer cover?


----------



## scoTTy

W7 PMC said:


> It's training & knowledge that brings lap times down round Nordschleife, not power.


That sums it up nicely. When you went in the M5, I could walk away in my S4. You're training will have now changed that dramatically. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

The local nutters in their low horse power cars reinforce this as they fly past everyone.

I've even been passed by an MPV  Admittedly it was a test driver proving off the Meriva VXR prior to launch :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC

scoTTy said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's training & knowledge that brings lap times down round Nordschleife, not power.
> 
> 
> 
> That sums it up nicely. When you went in the M5, I could walk away in my S4. You're training will have now changed that dramatically. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> The local nutters in their low horse power cars reinforce this as they fly past everyone.
> 
> I've even been passed by an MPV  Admittedly it was a test driver proving off the Meriva VXR prior to launch :lol:
Click to expand...

& that damned Ring Mini :lol: :lol:

The M5 was far too scary & my lack of pace was as much due to fear of the car as it was lack of skill, but the tail flicking was a giggle. IIRC i did time a lap in the M5 & i was a good minute slower than my post training laps in the RS4.

Training is the key without a doubt. I recall that Meriva & it was flying round.


----------



## W7 PMC

VicTT said:


> Has anyone else looked at getting personal holiday insurance for this trip to cover repatriation and medical treatment, loss of money, baggage and all that sort of stuff?
> 
> I've had a quick go and prices range from Â£7 to Â£26 or so but all have an 'exclusion' for 'unusual of hazardous activities'. I've called a few and said that I intend to drive my car around the Nuburgring. All have immediately said "Oh no, we won't be able to cover that". No offer of paying an extra premium to obtain the cover; just a flat NO!
> 
> So does anyone else know of an insurer who might offer cover?


Just get regular holiday insurance, as to get cover specifically for The Ring you'd need to shell out well over Â£200 a day just for insurance cover & that would be through a track insurer.

Normal travel insurance will cover everything else you'll need, but do inform your insurer & get the green card equivalent as you need this in most countries. Also get your Audi Roadside extended to cover Europe.


----------



## StevieMac

TT ALPINE TOUR CAR GRAPHICS

has been moved to another thread

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=112175

27.03.08

CAN EVERYONE WHO WANTS THE CAR VINYL GRAPHICS PLEASE PM ME ASAP

PM'S MUST BE RECEIVED ON OR BEFORE 10TH APRIL

COST FOR GRAPHICS PER CAR- WHICH INCLUDES TWO DOORS, REAR BUMPER AND BONNET - Â£20 (COST PRICE)

ESTIMATED POSTAGE Â£2.50

PLEASE CONFIRM IF YOU WOULD LIKE A TOUR T-SHIRT 
WITH THE NUMBER YOU WOULD LIKE AND YOUR SIZE. 
PM'S MUST BE RECEIVED ON OR BEFORE 10TH APRIL

ONCE I HAVE ALL NAMES AND SIZES I CAN GET A PRICE


----------



## kentt1

they look realy well steve :wink: good job


----------



## StevieMac

kentt1 said:


> they look realy well steve :wink: good job


Cheers Ken, you do realize YOU should be going on the tour also!


----------



## kentt1

i know i know but i cant with work  plus iam off to ibiza the following month :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC

Steve, an outstanding job indeed.

I'll pass personally as i'm neither a TT owner (used to be) or a Member of the TTOC (used to be), although i'm of course an original member of the TT Forum. Can't wait to see the TT's showing off their graphics on tour.


----------



## StevieMac

W7 PMC said:


> Steve, an outstanding job indeed.


Cheers Paul,  glad you approve, will suit your RS4!

Should look great with your cars colour.



kentt1 said:


> i know i know but i cant with work  plus iam off to ibiza the following month :wink:


Next time Ken!

8)


----------



## V6 SRS

Looks great Steve. PM on its way to Dave.

Sean.


----------



## StevieMac

V6 SRS said:


> Looks great Steve. PM on its way to Dave.
> 
> Sean.


cheers Sean


----------



## V6 SRS

Oh boy! Time marches on as they say.

Only 40 days to go.

It's gettin' excitin' int it? 

Sean.


----------



## StevieMac

V6 SRS said:


> Oh boy! Time marches on as they say.
> 
> Only 40 days to go.
> 
> It's gettin' excitin' int it?
> 
> Sean.


Will second that! :wink:

Can everyone ensure that they have PM'd me, on or before the 10th April, for tour vinyl car graphics and tour t-shirts.

Come the 10th April, if your name is not on the list......well........to late:?

Cheers

Steviemac


----------



## V6 SRS

StevieMac said:


> V6 SRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy! Time marches on as they say.
> 
> Only 40 days to go.
> 
> It's gettin' excitin' int it?
> 
> Sean.
> 
> 
> 
> Will second that! :wink:
> 
> Can everyone ensure that they have PM'd me, on or before the 10th April, for tour vinyl car graphics and tour t-shirts.
> 
> Come the 10th April, if your name is not on the list......well........to late:?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steviemac
Click to expand...

Steve, originally you said to PM You or Dave. Do you now want us all to PM you? I sent a PM to Dave but haven't heard anything back. In fact I haven't heard or seen anything from Dave for quite a while now.

Sean.


----------



## StevieMac

V6 SRS said:


> StevieMac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6 SRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy! Time marches on as they say.
> 
> Only 40 days to go.
> 
> It's gettin' excitin' int it?
> 
> Sean.
> 
> 
> 
> Will second that! :wink:
> 
> Can everyone ensure that they have PM'd me, on or before the 10th April, for tour vinyl car graphics and tour t-shirts.
> 
> Come the 10th April, if your name is not on the list......well........to late:?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steviemac
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Steve, originally you said to PM You or Dave. Do you now want us all to PM you? I sent a PM to Dave but haven't heard anything back. In fact I haven't heard or seen anything from Dave for quite a while now.
> 
> Sean.
Click to expand...

Yes Sean that's right, in my original post I did say to PM either Dave or myself.

Dave then PM'd me suggesting that it would make more sense if I managed it, which is fine by me.

So, if you could PM me with your requests and *any other Alpine Tour Members*

who have read this thread, it would be much appreciated.

*
So , everyone else please remember, the cut off for Alpine Tour car graphics and T-shirts is the 10TH APRIL.

So if you have not already got your request in, after the 10th April you will not be able to do so!*

I will then PM *everyone *who wants tour vehicle graphics and T-shirts with payment details, after the 10th April.

Yes, Dave has been very quiet! and he also has to PM me with his order!

So Dave, what's keeping you? :wink: :wink:

Time is running on Sean, YES, getting excited!

Steve 8)


----------



## TThriller

Sorry folks. yes Im still here in the bcakground.

As some of you I've spoken to recently will know at least a little of, I've had some simultaneous major upheavals in my life lately, including change of address, setting up a new company and starting a new contract next week. So I've had very little spare time for the last two months. It was a damn good job none of this occured when I was putting this tour together or we wouldn't be having had one. I can advise that everything is still running ok

I've been monotoring this thread occasionally (I'm aware that the front page needs an update). I have been respsonding to emails and to pertenent PMs and to phone calls. .

I will endeavour to email all the tour members with the updated draft contact list this weekend. When you get it, can you check your details and let me know of any amendments needed before I circulate the finalised version.

I'll then be asking Brian and Robin to liase on what needs to be carried in the cars for legal travelling through all the countries we are likely to be visiting. I know you've both looked at this. And there is a difference of opinion. Can I suggest that one of you starts a separate thread for this purpose, it's getting hard to locate anythinsg in this thread!. The new thread can then be linked from the first page of this thread.

I was also intending to put together a list of items that everyone should consider taking with them. I see that there is a start in this direction in this thread somewhere. Any volunteers to pick this one up and start a fresh thread?

Thanks all

Dave


----------



## AndG

You can post this or a mod of this 

*Check list so far: *
Brake Fluid level 
Clutch Fluid level 
Water Level, Check Pipes 
Oil Filter?, Oil Change? 
Spark Plugs? 
Rubber Hoses, Jubalee Clips fitting proper 
Tyre pressures, Good Depth, Side Walls. 
Windscreen cracks 
Lights for LHD, Flip Switch/Deflector

Tools 
Spanners/Plug Spanner 
Screw Drivers 
Allen Keys 
Gaffer tape/Insulation Tape/Amalgum Tape 
Fuses/Resetable 
Fan Belt 
Rubber Hoses 
Torch, (Windup or spare batteries)

Fire extinguisher 
Triangle 
Glow jacket 
Steering Wheel Lock 
Good Full Size Spare Tyre

Camera Mount 
Sat Nav. Program (when I learn how) 
Umbrella/Parasol 
Italian Job DVD/Music/Mat Munro

Pants 
Socks 
Toothbrush 
Passport 
Euros 
Ferry Ticket

Travel adapter to allow you to charge camera/phone/sat nav in johnny foreigners mains sockets. 
International roaming on your phone, unless you don't want it or already have it. 
European breakdown cover. 
Spare lamp kit for Italy.

A pair of uber-cool sunglasses.

What Have We missed???


----------



## brittan

StevieMac said:


> VicTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think products like Puncture Safe are the ones that are introduced into the tyre well before the puncture.
> 
> I'm toying with the idea of trying to fit a spare wheel on the rear seat. I think that the seat squab can be removed and the wheel stood vertically against the back rest. Securing it safely will be the problem though.
> 
> 
> 
> VicTT your a man on a mission by attempting to fit your full size spare onto the rear seat.
> 
> This is a great idea because it's redundant space anyway, but securing the wheel may be your biggest problem. I may just opt for the easier option in 'Puncture Safe'.
> 
> But when you use 'Puncture Safe' are you then restricted to the speed you can travel at? and if so, then the current spare on the Mrk 1 TT would be just as good, although it may take a bit more time to replace the flat tyre.
> 
> Unlike the Mrk 1, are the rear seats in the Mrk 2 split, so you only have to remove one to fit the spare?
> 
> I would be interested VicTT to see pics posted if you are going to have a go.
Click to expand...

Well I've had a better look at the prospect of securing a spare wheel in the back seat and abandoned the job. The seat squab comes out easily (only the back rests are split) but getting the wheel in is awkward to say the least. It physically won't fit in via the doors; full forward and full tilt on the front seats gives nowhere near enough room to get the wheel in. The only way to do it would be via the rear hatch having removed the parcel shelf. Such a manoeuver would be very risky to both the car interior and my back, so it's a non starter.

I had another think about securing the wheel in the boot and came up with what I think is an acceptable solution for this trip. I've removed the left hand part of the tool tray and with a bit of trimming of the RH part of the tray the wheel fits in with a couple of wooden chocks underneath to make up for the uneven floor.

Of course the wheel is too fat to fit under the normal boot floor so I made one in 3 pieces from 10mm plywood. This leaves some spaces of various shapes and sizes under the boot floor level and around the spare wheel. Various items of equipment, mainly those which will be seldom required can be stowed here.

Anyway, some pics:

Showing OEM tools redistributed to the RH tool tray. The plastic container in front of the battery is my set of spare bulbs.









The blue thing is the jack wrapped in foam to prevent rattles









Plywood floor in place and wheel secured.


----------



## brittan

W7 PMC said:


> VicTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone else looked at getting personal holiday insurance for this trip to cover repatriation and medical treatment, loss of money, baggage and all that sort of stuff?
> 
> I've had a quick go and prices range from Â£7 to Â£26 or so but all have an 'exclusion' for 'unusual of hazardous activities'. I've called a few and said that I intend to drive my car around the Nuburgring. All have immediately said "Oh no, we won't be able to cover that". No offer of paying an extra premium to obtain the cover; just a flat NO!
> 
> So does anyone else know of an insurer who might offer cover?
> 
> 
> 
> Just get regular holiday insurance, as to get cover specifically for The Ring you'd need to shell out well over Â£200 a day just for insurance cover & that would be through a track insurer.
> 
> Normal travel insurance will cover everything else you'll need, but do inform your insurer & get the green card equivalent as you need this in most countries. Also get your Audi Roadside extended to cover Europe.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply. Yup, that's what I'll do for holiday insurance. On further asking although they say NO to cover at the Ring, the insurance will still provide cover elsewhere.

Informing my insurer will be a last minute thing for me since my renewal is in early May. And best of the lot - when I checked on Audi Roadside cover it seems that I already have it as the standard offering was changed just before I bought the car. Confirmed by both Audi CS and RAC.


----------



## V6 SRS

VicTT said:


> Thanks for the reply. Yup, that's what I'll do for holiday insurance. On further asking although they say NO to cover at the Ring, the insurance will still provide cover elsewhere.
> 
> Informing my insurer will be a last minute thing for me since my renewal is in early May. And best of the lot - when I checked on Audi Roadside cover it seems that I already have it as the standard offering was changed just before I bought the car. Confirmed by both Audi CS and RAC.


Yes I noticed the back of my Audi Roadside assistance card had a number for France & Monaco, and another one for the rest of Europe. Checked with Audi and I am covered.  
Just need to get the travel/health insurance.

Sean.


----------



## KevtoTTy

Guys,

Found this:

http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/to ... ustria.pdf

In particular this:

All vehicles using Austrian motorways and expressways must display motorway tax sticker (vignette). The stickers, which are valid for one calendar year, two months or 10 days, may be purchased at some petrol stations located close to the border in neighbouring countries and in Austria: at the frontier, at post offices or in Ã-AMTC offices.

Will we be on any motorways in Austria?

Kev


----------



## TThriller

Hi Alpine TTourists

Just a heads-up. I've just emailed everyone on the tour with the tour member contact list. Please check through and let me know any amendments and/or additions required. I'll re-circulate the revised version.

If you don't recieve the email for any reason, do let me know.

Cheers

Dave

ps Kev, your email address has returned a not valid error, please check and let me have your new address!


----------



## brittan

Deleted


----------



## V6 SRS

TThriller said:


> Hi Alpine TTourists
> 
> Just a heads-up. I've just emailed everyone on the tour with the tour member contact list. Please check through and let me know any amendments and/or additions required. I'll re-circulate the revised version.
> 
> If you don't recieve the email for any reason, do let me know.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Dave, nothing received here yet .

Sean.

EDIT: Got it now, Thanks.


----------



## StevieMac

VicTT said:


> StevieMac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VicTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think products like Puncture Safe are the ones that are introduced into the tyre well before the puncture.
> 
> I'm toying with the idea of trying to fit a spare wheel on the rear seat. I think that the seat squab can be removed and the wheel stood vertically against the back rest. Securing it safely will be the problem though.
> 
> 
> 
> VicTT your a man on a mission by attempting to fit your full size spare onto the rear seat.
> 
> This is a great idea because it's redundant space anyway, but securing the wheel may be your biggest problem. I may just opt for the easier option in 'Puncture Safe'.
> 
> But when you use 'Puncture Safe' are you then restricted to the speed you can travel at? and if so, then the current spare on the Mrk 1 TT would be just as good, although it may take a bit more time to replace the flat tyre.
> 
> Unlike the Mrk 1, are the rear seats in the Mrk 2 split, so you only have to remove one to fit the spare?
> 
> I would be interested VicTT to see pics posted if you are going to have a go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I've had a better look at the prospect of securing a spare wheel in the back seat and abandoned the job. The seat squab comes out easily (only the back rests are split) but getting the wheel in is awkward to say the least. It physically won't fit in via the doors; full forward and full tilt on the front seats gives nowhere near enough room to get the wheel in. The only way to do it would be via the rear hatch having removed the parcel shelf. Such a manoeuver would be very risky to both the car interior and my back, so it's a non starter.
> 
> I had another think about securing the wheel in the boot and came up with what I think is an acceptable solution for this trip. I've removed the left hand part of the tool tray and with a bit of trimming of the RH part of the tray the wheel fits in with a couple of wooden chocks underneath to make up for the uneven floor.
> 
> Of course the wheel is too fat to fit under the normal boot floor so I made one in 3 pieces from 10mm plywood. This leaves some spaces of various shapes and sizes under the boot floor level and around the spare wheel. Various items of equipment, mainly those which will be seldom required can be stowed here.
> 
> Anyway, some pics:
> 
> Showing OEM tools redistributed to the RH tool tray. The plastic container in front of the battery is my set of spare bulbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blue thing is the jack wrapped in foam to prevent rattles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plywood floor in place and wheel secured.
Click to expand...

So 'Puncture Safe' it is Brian! :wink:


----------



## StevieMac

Dave, or anyone else, what walkie talkies do you recommend for the trip?

:?:


----------



## AndG

StevieMac said:


> Dave, or anyone else, what walkie talkies do you recommend for the trip?
> 
> :?:


PMR 446. ok for most convoys.


----------



## AndG

StevieMac said:


> So 'Puncture Safe' it is Brian! :wink:


_Just to help:_ :idea:

Will fill holes up to 6mm almost instantly.
Water soluble so will wash out.
Keeps tyres cooler.
Will last the life of the tyre.
Can be installed at the side of the road.
_Used in all? Post Office Vans_

Tyres still need to be checked before every trip! 
If you have a nail you can fix it at your leasure 

I still do not have the agency yet, but Mother passing on has delayed my plans a little.

*PM me your address and I can send you the Leaflet.
Also Tyre size? 
Will not be used in 30 & 35 Profile which have ridges inside.*

Andy


----------



## V6 SRS

Attention please fellow tourers, there are only 30 days to go, that's *30* days to go. That is all. :roll:

Sean.


----------



## KevtoTTy

V6 SRS said:


> Attention please fellow tourers, there are only 30 days to go, that's *30* days to go. That is all. :roll:
> 
> Sean.


Preparation is coming nicely:

2 x replacement tyres - ordered

Graphics - ordered

Tour T shirts - ordered

New brake pads - ordered (being fitted by Dean Monday morning)

Extinguisher - being purchased from Halfords tomorrow

Xcarlink MP3 interface thingy - ordered

Spacesaver wheel - nicely located vertically on backseat, secured by seatbelt (eat your heart out ttvic :wink: )

Left to do:

Breakdown insurance - any suggestions anyone?

Reveal to teh Mrs just how long we will be driving each day :lol:


----------



## TThriller

KevtoTTy said:


> Left to do:
> 
> Breakdown insurance - any suggestions anyone?


I've purchased mine from More Th>n, Â£83 full Europe and UK for full year, full repatriation cover.

For a one off trip, Google "insure & go", usually cost about Â£22 a trip.


----------



## StevieMac

Right everyone, todays the last day for tour car graphics and tour t-shirts!

Any stragglers? :lol: :roll:


----------



## Petesy

i checked euro breakdown cover with the rac and aa for single trip
Â£55.81 for zone 1 european cover with the rac as an existing member and bought online
Â£49.27 with the aa for similar policy

haven't bought any yet, still looking for a better deal
the more money i save this end the more i have for beer and some smart leiderhosen when i am there...


----------



## StevieMac

Petesy said:


> the more money i save this end the more i have for beer and some smart leiderhosen when i am there...


Petesy, I reckon your on the beer already!,

and you've got a few pairs of lederhosen,

stashed away in the back of your wardrobe!!

:wink: :roll:


----------



## KevtoTTy

StevieMac said:


> Right everyone, todays the last day for tour car graphics and tour t-shirts!
> 
> Any stragglers? :lol: :roll:


Can I have the following in large with tour graphics please Steve...........


----------



## StevieMac

KevtoTTy said:


> StevieMac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right everyone, todays the last day for tour car graphics and tour t-shirts!
> 
> Any stragglers? :lol: :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have the following in large with tour graphics please Steve...........
Click to expand...

No problem Kev, LOL

But Pete has already requested those leather beauties.....

with â€˜Petesyâ€˜ emblazened in "Deutsche Industrie Norm typeface,"

on the rear! of course :roll: :wink:


----------



## Petesy

...i'll be very dissappointed if we can't organise at least one leiderhosen night... :lol:


----------



## StevieMac

Petesy said:


> ...i'll be very dissappointed if we can't organise at least one leiderhosen night... :lol:


Pete what videos have you been watching?


----------



## brittan

Hi Everyone,

Not too long to go now. I've e-mailed all participants with a list of documents and equipment that you should take with you.

Please yell if it doesn't arrive.


----------



## StevieMac

VicTT said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Not too long to go now. I've e-mailed all participants with a list of documents and equipment that you should take with you.
> 
> Please yell if it doesn't arrive.


What can say, excellent! :wink:

Well done!

Thanks


----------



## KevtoTTy

Guys

Dean (4 rings) advised that my brake pads should last at least 5k miles under normal driving and so we decided not to change them this morning.

Am I being tight (probably!) and should I have changed them anyway? :?:

7/8mm left out of 12mm - should be enough to get me through the mountains and the Ring - but will it be enough to get me home?? :?

Will bring the pads with me so I guess I could change them enroute with a dozen little helpers :lol:

Any advice guys?

Kev

NB I am running 993 calipers and discs.


----------



## brittan

If you're thinking of buying a new set of pads to take as spares, why not just install them now? At least then us little helpers would know we don't have that particular job to do en route. :roll: It would alleviate the doubts you clearly have.

And if you are still being tight when we come back you could put the old 7/8mm ones back in. :idea: and use them up.


----------



## W7 PMC

Damn & blast, i now can't make this as a major family incident is taking place.

I've contacted the 3 hotels directly so all is well there.

Really sorry i can't join you, but have a great time & come back safe.


----------



## V6 SRS

W7 PMC said:


> Damn & blast, i now can't make this as a major family incident is taking place.
> 
> I've contacted the 3 hotels directly so all is well there.
> 
> Really sorry i can't join you, but have a great time & come back safe.


Sorry to here that Paul. I hope everything works out for you.

Sean.


----------



## KevtoTTy

Dave

Any chance you could post (or email) a list of actual names versus forum names (for obvious reasons, hopefully!)

Kev


----------



## brittan

KevtoTTy said:


> Dave
> 
> Any chance you could post (or email) a list of actual names versus forum names (for obvious reasons, hopefully!)
> 
> Kev


Dave already did that when he e-mailed the Alpine Tour Member List. I've forwarded the list to you.


----------



## KevtoTTy

VicTT said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave
> 
> Any chance you could post (or email) a list of actual names versus forum names (for obvious reasons, hopefully!)
> 
> Kev
> 
> 
> 
> Dave already did that when he e-mailed the Alpine Tour Member List. I've forwarded the list to you.
Click to expand...


----------



## KevtoTTy

V6 SRS said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn & blast, i now can't make this as a major family incident is taking place.
> 
> I've contacted the 3 hotels directly so all is well there.
> 
> Really sorry i can't join you, but have a great time & come back safe.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to here that Paul. I hope everything works out for you.
> 
> Sean.
Click to expand...

   and there was me looking forward to trying to keep up with you Paul - hope the 'incident' isn't too bad

Kev

PS Who does that leave with the most horses???


----------



## V6 SRS

KevtoTTy said:


> PS Who does that leave with the most horses???


Not sure. Probably Dave. I think his Viper Striper might be remapped to 260ish IIRC. Penny has a remapped 225 and Steve has been planning to get one for ages according to his sig. :roll:

Then Thee and me in the V6's with our all natural 250. :mrgreen:

Then all the stock 225's and finally all those Mk.II's with their 2WD 200HP bringing up the rear.  :wink: :lol:

Sean.


----------



## KevtoTTy

V6 SRS said:


> Then Thee and me in the V6's with our all natural 250. :mrgreen:


Some are more _natural_ than others :wink:

How many days left Sean???


----------



## StevieMac

W7 PMC said:


> Damn & blast, i now can't make this as a major family incident is taking place.
> 
> I've contacted the 3 hotels directly so all is well there.
> 
> Really sorry i can't join you, but have a great time & come back safe.


Really sorry to hear that Paul :? , the sound of your S4 on tour would have been amazing, next time!

Hopefully everything works out.

Paul, do you want me to cancel your tour graphics and T-shirts? :?
Final confirmation on numbers with suppliers tomorrow, 
if you could let me know either PM, email or on the forum that would be great.


----------



## V6 SRS

KevtoTTy said:


> V6 SRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then Thee and me in the V6's with our all natural 250. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> Some are more _natural_ than others :wink:
> 
> How many days left Sean???
Click to expand...

Might there be the implication of a remap on yours maybe. :?:

As you asked nicely. :wink: There are 25 days remaining. 8)

Sean.


----------



## V6 SRS

Kev,

Just read your response to the "calling all 3.2 owners" thread in the mk1 forum. Guess we can probably bump you to the top of the "horses" list judging by the list of alleged non-incriminating modifiactions. :wink:

Sean.


----------



## KevtoTTy

V6 SRS said:


> Kev,
> 
> Just read your response to the "calling all 3.2 owners" thread in the mk1 forum. Guess we can probably bump you to the top of the "horses" list judging by the list of alleged non-incriminating modifiactions. :wink:
> 
> Sean.


.............but I never said I had any off them :wink:


----------



## TThriller

V6 SRS said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS Who does that leave with the most horses???
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure. Probably Dave. I think his Viper Striper might be remapped to 260ish IIRC. Penny has a remapped 225 and Steve has been planning to get one for ages according to his sig. :roll:
> 
> Then Thee and me in the V6's with our all natural 250. :mrgreen:
> 
> Then all the stock 225's and finally all those Mk.II's with their 2WD 200HP bringing up the rear.  :wink: :lol:
> 
> Sean.
Click to expand...

Now if we just factor in the extra weight you V6's are carrying...


----------



## AndG

TThriller said:


> Now if we just factor in the extra weight you V6's are carrying...


I am running about 150 bhp/tonne. :twisted:

.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Ah but remember at altitude the turbos work much better than na engines :?


----------



## KevtoTTy

TThriller said:


> V6 SRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS Who does that leave with the most horses???
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure. Probably Dave. I think his Viper Striper might be remapped to 260ish IIRC. Penny has a remapped 225 and Steve has been planning to get one for ages according to his sig. :roll:
> 
> Then Thee and me in the V6's with our all natural 250. :mrgreen:
> 
> Then all the stock 225's and finally all those Mk.II's with their 2WD 200HP bringing up the rear.  :wink: :lol:
> 
> Sean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now if we just factor in the extra weight you V6's are carrying...
Click to expand...

I trust you are not referring to the Mrs! :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC

StevieMac said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn & blast, i now can't make this as a major family incident is taking place.
> 
> I've contacted the 3 hotels directly so all is well there.
> 
> Really sorry i can't join you, but have a great time & come back safe.
> 
> 
> 
> Really sorry to hear that Paul :? , the sound of your S4 on tour would have been amazing, next time!
> 
> Hopefully everything works out.
> 
> Paul, do you want me to cancel your tour graphics and T-shirts? :?
> Final confirmation on numbers with suppliers tomorrow,
> if you could let me know either PM, email or on the forum that would be great.
Click to expand...

Stevie,

It's an RS4, not an S4 :wink:

I didn't have any tour graphics or t-shirts on order, but thanks for the kind offer.

Really pissed i'm going to miss this, as Stelvio is possibly the only driving goal still to achieve.


----------



## StevieMac

W7 PMC said:


> StevieMac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn & blast, i now can't make this as a major family incident is taking place.
> 
> I've contacted the 3 hotels directly so all is well there.
> 
> Really sorry i can't join you, but have a great time & come back safe.
> 
> 
> 
> Really sorry to hear that Paul :? , the sound of your S4 on tour would have been amazing, next time!
> 
> Hopefully everything works out.
> 
> Paul, do you want me to cancel your tour graphics and T-shirts? :?
> Final confirmation on numbers with suppliers tomorrow,
> if you could let me know either PM, email or on the forum that would be great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stevie,
> 
> It's an RS4, not an S4 :wink:
> 
> I didn't have any tour graphics or t-shirts on order, but thanks for the kind offer.
> 
> Really pissed i'm going to miss this, as Stelvio is possibly the only driving goal still to achieve.
Click to expand...

So I was wrong on both counts! 

Still sorry you can't make it....

Next time...


----------



## StevieMac

V6 SRS said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS Who does that leave with the most horses???
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure. Probably Dave. I think his Viper Striper might be remapped to 260ish IIRC. Penny has a remapped 225 and Steve has been planning to get one for ages according to his sig. :roll:
> 
> Then Thee and me in the V6's with our all natural 250. :mrgreen:
> 
> Then all the stock 225's and finally all those Mk.II's with their 2WD 200HP bringing up the rear.  :wink: :lol:
> 
> Sean.
Click to expand...

Back to the horses.

Sean, I have my stage II remap booked with Morgan on the 9th May! 

So I will be a little later meeting everyone in Dover,...... needless to say Dec and Pete will be in Dover quite some time before me!

This should give my 225 a respectable bhp increase!

:wink:


----------



## KevtoTTy

StevieMac said:


> V6 SRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS Who does that leave with the most horses???
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure. Probably Dave. I think his Viper Striper might be remapped to 260ish IIRC. Penny has a remapped 225 and Steve has been planning to get one for ages according to his sig. :roll:
> 
> Then Thee and me in the V6's with our all natural 250. :mrgreen:
> 
> Then all the stock 225's and finally all those Mk.II's with their 2WD 200HP bringing up the rear.  :wink: :lol:
> 
> Sean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back to the horses.
> 
> Sean, I have my stage II remap booked with Morgan on the 9th May!
> 
> So I will be a little later meeting everyone in Dover,...... needless to say Dec and Pete will be in Dover quite some time before me!
> 
> This should give my 225 a respectable bhp increase!
> 
> :wink:
Click to expand...

Nothing like a bit of peer pressure  :wink:


----------



## StevieMac

KevtoTTy said:


> StevieMac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6 SRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS Who does that leave with the most horses???
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure. Probably Dave. I think his Viper Striper might be remapped to 260ish IIRC. Penny has a remapped 225 and Steve has been planning to get one for ages according to his sig. :roll:
> 
> Then Thee and me in the V6's with our all natural 250. :mrgreen:
> 
> Then all the stock 225's and finally all those Mk.II's with their 2WD 200HP bringing up the rear.  :wink: :lol:
> 
> Sean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back to the horses.
> 
> Sean, I have my stage II remap booked with Morgan on the 9th May!
> 
> So I will be a little later meeting everyone in Dover,...... needless to say Dec and Pete will be in Dover quite some time before me!
> 
> This should give my 225 a respectable bhp increase!
> 
> :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing like a bit of peer pressure  :wink:
Click to expand...

Peer pressure!  And the opportunity for a stage II remap has presented itself en route to the Alps!

Can't wait! :twisted:


----------



## Petesy

Power is nothing without control and bit of talent...
...neither of which i have in abundance :lol:

I'll be depending on my new pirelli's!


----------



## StevieMac

Petesy said:


> Power is nothing without control and bit of talent...
> ...neither of which i have in abundance :lol:
> 
> I'll be depending on my new pirelli's!


Your just too honest Pete Pirelli! :wink: :wink:


----------



## Petesy

fire extinguisher successfully installed...
trying not to leave everything to the last minute!


----------



## Petesy

fire extinguisher successfully installed...
trying not to leave everything to the last minute!


----------



## KevtoTTy

Petesy said:


> fire extinguisher successfully installed...
> trying not to leave everything to the last minute!


Me too, but keepon thinking of things I need to do!

Which extinguisher did you go for?

I was looking at this little bargain:










Â£7.97 from Argos - question is - will it do the job??? :? (if needed that is  )

Any advice guys?


----------



## Petesy

kev, its was the Â£19.99 job from halfords reduced to Â£12.99, 0.8kg and red. 
nicely fitted at the front under the passenger seat as per instructions earlier in this thread...took two minutes but gave me a great sense of achievement, very proud of myself - _'little pleases the innocent'_

can't say i would have high hopes for its effectiveness in the event of an emergency...


----------



## brittan

From the question "will it do the job" I'll guess that you don't normally carry an extinguisher. So why start worrying now?

If the worst was to happen the only important thing is to get everyone out, away from the car and call the experts. The small extinguisher gives you the option to make a token effort at putting out a fire. You may be successful - or not.

That extinguisher looks around the same size as mine and Dave's and others. There's some pics further up the thread.


----------



## StevieMac

Petesy said:


> kev, its was the Â£19.99 job from halfords reduced to Â£12.99, 0.8kg and red.
> nicely fitted at the front under the passenger seat as per instructions earlier in this thread...took two minutes but gave me a great sense of achievement, very proud of myself - _'little pleases the innocent'_
> 
> can't say i would have high hopes for its effectiveness in the event of an emergency...


I have got the same one Pete just need fitting, I can sense that â€˜great sense of achievementâ€™ coming my way on Saturday :wink:

I have just posted on the â€˜TTOC ALPINE TOUR MAY 2008 - VEHICLE GRAPHICSâ€™ thread the price of the car graphics and tour T-shirts for everyone

So I would advise everyone to check I have got it right and PM or email me if not!

I will also be sending emails to everyone over the next few days


----------



## AndG

"Punture Safe" equipment is now with me.

225/50 17. Â£17.00 per tyre (Less 25% for TT Alpine Tour cars)

245/40 18 (only if there are NO ribs in the tyre) Â£20.00 per tyre (Less 25% for TT Alpine Tour cars)

If you want a leaflet PM me your address.

I can bring the equipment to the Tour.

_Remember this it the long life puncture sealer, not the emergency foam.
Will wash off when you fit new tyres.
Will last the life of the tyre.
Will only seal puntures, not badly damaged tyres, but will effect a SLOW deflation on damaged tyres_

_( to not be accused of blatant advertising this is the last post on this)_

Andy


----------



## TThriller

Nice to see everything is rolling along nicely...

As time is advancing rather rapidly now, if anyone has any issues to raise, it might be worth a phone call to cut down the time delay for a response.

Dave


----------



## Petesy

...this time three weeks dec and i should be arriving into the premier inn, dover!


----------



## TThriller

W7 PMC said:


> Damn & blast, i now can't make this as a major family incident is taking place.
> 
> I've contacted the 3 hotels directly so all is well there.
> 
> Really sorry i can't join you, but have a great time & come back safe.


Sorry too that you can't make the trip Paul 

If anyone else has misfortune decend upon them causing them to withdraw from the TTour, *please*, can you post up here first and offer your booking to someone before you try to cancel.

Some of us are still trying to get rooms in France.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## KevtoTTy

TThriller said:


> Some of us are still trying to get rooms in France.


 :?: :?: :?: I thought were all sorted for accomodation???


----------



## TThriller

KevtoTTy said:


> TThriller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us are still trying to get rooms in France.
> 
> 
> 
> :?: :?: :?: I thought were all sorted for accomodation???
Click to expand...

Ironically, I'm not! My two sons are having the room I had originally booked at Les Remparts. So I need a room, along with my collegue Steve. James has found alternative accomodation nearby so we're hoping to join with him there.


----------



## TThriller

VicTT said:


> (from the car graphics thread) Are people taking car-to-car radios for this trip? There were a couple of posts a while ago mentioning them (PMRs??) but nothing since.


Well prompted Brian!

Yes, PMR's really are "must". I have a pair of BT Freeways and Steve has Cobras.

If anyone is buying PMR's go for ones with rechargeable battery packs that can be replaced with AAA's.

The operational range of PMR's isnt great, but the are jolly useful when a route decision needs clarifying for example.

Dave


----------



## ResB

This looks great fun. Wish I could be there.  Have a great time in any case, and don't follow the path of that Gallardo that Top Gear showed one episode. Think it was Stelvio Pass. "Ouch!"


----------



## AndG

I have been screwed.

The Punture Safe product is not the same as Ultra Seal.

I have spent the last 3 hours on the phone to various people including the States.

The Uk distributors of Ultra seal have been manufacturing the product under the Ultra Seal Name but it is not the same product.

I am not going to install the current product.

Where I go to from here is to wait till I get the true Ultra Seal product from the States.

WE belive the current Ultra Seal product on the shop shelves is not the origional Ultra Seal but a copy.

This is a real Sh1t.

The origional Ultra Seal is the best product on the market as tested by the Post Office, what is being supplied after is not.

We are back to carrying a spare wheel.

Sorry to get you all excited but "Watch this space so to speak"

Andy


----------



## brittan

Thanks for the update Andy. <<This is a real Sh1t.>> Yes, indeed but glad you are sticking to the idea of getting the right product.

Do you have any idea yet if you will be able to get the original Ultra Seal in time to fit it before the TTour??

BTW, where does the Post Office get thier product from??


----------



## AndG

VicTT said:


> Do you have any idea yet if you will be able to get the original Ultra Seal in time to fit it before the TTour??
> Will be a few weeks?? I am in contact with 2 other distributors up north they are in the same boat as I but they have been supplying Ultra Seal?? for 3 years
> 
> BTW, where does the Post Office get thier product from??
> The "Punture Safe Company" has been supplying the copy product for months, They are looking in to it also. I can see the lawyers making some money :?


Sorry no answers yet, I am still looking in to it, I will phone the states again next week. 

Andy


----------



## brittan

Dave,

After your text message to everyone last weekend asking for room booking details, what was the result of the final roll call the hotels asked for?

Any additional problems identified? Or are we all A OK?


----------



## KevtoTTy

VicTT said:


> If you're thinking of buying a new set of pads to take as spares, why not just install them now? At least then us little helpers would know we don't have that particular job to do en route. :roll: It would alleviate the doubts you clearly have.
> 
> And if you are still being tight when we come back you could put the old 7/8mm ones back in. :idea: and use them up.


Don't panic guys, pads installed this afternoon (a doddle I must add, compared to the the standard V6 pads)

Not long now!

Kev


----------



## AndG

].......................... install them now? [/quote said:


> They will also be nicely bedded in for the run.
> .


----------



## KevtoTTy

AndG said:


> ].......................... install them now? [/quote:3ocv2k59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will also be nicely bedded in for the run.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not with the lack of miles I am doing now :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## AndG

KevtoTTy said:


> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>:


_I am having to go out for a few good runs to see if I can break the car, No probs so far._
Will get the car up on a ramp next week to check all the mods.

2 weeks today we will be looking at the Mountain.


----------



## brittan

On the spare wheel versus Puncture Safe front I've now gone back to Plan A. I have a full size spare wheel secured in the back seat. Useful for all MkII drivers to note. It's a pain to get the wheel in and out though!!!

I'll also be carrying a couple of can of Tyre Weld and a tyre plugging kit - though use of that is a bit "last resort".

In the last issue of Auto Exptess the 'Tyre mobility' systems from various manufacturers were tested. They didn't do Audi but did a VW one from a Tuareg. They did a controlled puncture using a nail in a piece of wood and commented "It worked fine"; which is encouraging.


----------



## V6 SRS

Slightly different topic.  Anyone going on the tour have Vag-Com with one of the latest HEX interfaces? I am still running an old ebay serial lead with version 3.112, which for the most part is fine.
I just thought if anyone was taking a HEX lead with them on the tour, then maybe I could get a chance to see if the latest version of Vag-Com offers anything that would tempt me into upgrading to one of the HEX keys.
I am planning on taking my laptop to backup the video footage from my car, so I will have my Vag-Com lead with me, just in case. :wink:

At this time in 12 days, we will be in Dover. 8)

Sean.


----------



## brittan

I'll be taking the laptop with version 704.1 of VAGCOM and a HEX-USB-CAN lead - if that's any help.


----------



## blackers

I dont really understand how these things work/connect but are you able to tell my lights to point the other way with vagcom 704.1 and a hex usb can lead?

If so that would be much appreciated as my Audi dealer wants to charge Â£37 each way to do it.

James


----------



## TThriller

VicTT said:


> Dave,
> 
> After your text message to everyone last weekend asking for room booking details, what was the result of the final roll call the hotels asked for?
> 
> Any additional problems identified? Or are we all A OK?


As far as I can tell, everything is now booked.

But there will have to be a bit of passenger and luggage swapping on the Saturday night in France.

Me with Steve Hare and James B will be about 5km away from the rest of you. So the easiest way is for all of us to arrive at Les Remparts, do the shuffle and re-group at Les Remparts in the morning.

Dave


----------



## brittan

Presume you have HID lights then James. I'm no expert with VAGCOM but I believe that altering the dip on HID lights is one of the functions.

I've put the software on a different laptop and have to connect it to the car to "test" it before it will do anything; and that's tomorrow nights job.

Oh, and I'm much cheaper than Audi :roll: :wink:


----------



## blackers

Sounds good Brian, let me know how you get on with the test.

If you can alter the headlights can I pay you with Austrian beer?[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## AndG

I am putting the Site together.

Here are a few videos of The Ring, Enjoy:

http://www.morephones-exeter.co.uk/foru ... p?f=9&t=12

:twisted:


----------



## brittan

blackers said:


> Sounds good Brian, let me know how you get on with the test.
> 
> If you can alter the headlights can I pay you with Austrian beer?[smiley=cheers.gif]


OK, software test complete and all working. I can't get into the HID light controller as my car doesn't have one :!: but the adaption of the lights to the "Tourist Solution" looks like just changing a "0" to a "1".

Will you be at the Premier Inn on the Friday evening?


----------



## RockinRobin

Hi Brian & James My dealer has suggested that he'll do the lights conversion for free so I'll take him at his word and have them done Friday am. If you want you can check via VAGCOM what my settings are on Friday evening just to check it out I'm more than happy.

Robin


----------



## RockinRobin

For those staying overnight at Dover are you all staying at the Premier Inn and if so roughly what time will you be there - I'm thinking dinner, drinks, VAGCOM etc.


----------



## brittan

RockinRobin said:


> Hi Brian & James My dealer has suggested that he'll do the lights conversion for free so I'll take him at his word and have them done Friday am. If you want you can check via VAGCOM what my settings are on Friday evening just to check it out I'm more than happy.
> 
> Robin


Thanks Robin, I'll take you up on that if required.

I'm aiming to be at the Premier Inn by 1900. Dinner at 2000??
Early start on Sat as latest check in for the ferry is 0715.


----------



## KevtoTTy

VicTT said:


> RockinRobin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Brian & James My dealer has suggested that he'll do the lights conversion for free so I'll take him at his word and have them done Friday am. If you want you can check via VAGCOM what my settings are on Friday evening just to check it out I'm more than happy.
> 
> Robin
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Robin, I'll take you up on that if required.
> 
> I'm aiming to be at the Premier Inn by 1900. Dinner at 2000??
> *Early start on Sat as latest check in for the ferry is 0715*.
Click to expand...

Oh cripes, who wants to break the news to my Mrs that we need to leave at 5:30am Sat morning


----------



## blackers

Hi Brian and Robin,

Thanks for the update re getting them done for free and the vagcom.

Last year when we went to Denmark Audi Chingford charged me Â£37.01, each way 

But as my cars going in to them for its first service this friday I am going to try asking them to do the lights for free.

We are also staying at the Premier Inn on the friday, will aim to arrive around 7pm, traffic allowing, as you say early start [smiley=sleeping.gif]

Brian if you wouldn't mind checking them out with your laptop it would be appreciated, if successful then switching back on the 18th would be a lot easier than chasing the dealer.

Thanks again

Cheers James


----------



## brittan

blackers said:


> Brian if you wouldn't mind checking them out with your laptop it would be appreciated, if successful then switching back on the 18th would be a lot easier than chasing the dealer.


OK, will do.


----------



## V6 SRS

Slightly worrying development on my end.

I don't actually have my TT at the moment. My intermittent crankshaft sensor turned out to be a defective timing chain which although covered by my extended warranty wil take 18 hours to fix according to "the book".

If Audi agree to the repair by tomorrow morning, that would mean it would be fixed by Friday at the earliest. More likely, is that I would get it back on Tuesday, which only leaves me a couple of days to make sure they have put it back together correctly.

I just hope they do get it sorted before Tuesday night. I don't fancy doing 2000 miles in a car I'm not 100% sure about. Probably end up doing the whole trip at 50mph. 

Sean.


----------



## AndG

V6 SRS said:


> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> Sean.


I hope you get it sorted. 
I am in the same position, I have had mods done and not time to give the car a good test. But I am still going to give it the best and hope. :twisted:

.


----------



## TThriller

RockinRobin said:


> For those staying overnight at Dover are you all staying at the Premier Inn and if so roughly what time will you be there - I'm thinking dinner, drinks, VAGCOM etc.





VicTT said:


> I'm aiming to be at the Premier Inn by 1900. Dinner at 2000??
> Early start on Sat as latest check in for the ferry is 0715.


I will be travelling down with Sean and we aim to be at Premier Inn East at Dover for 19:00hrs with the view to eating at 20:00hrs.

So we seem to be thinking alike: cool!

Early to bed as we have ab early start and need to be on the docks for 07:00hrs preferably.

Breakfast on the ferry...

Dave


----------



## TThriller

AndG said:


> V6 SRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> Sean.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you get it sorted.
> I am in the same position, I have had mods done and not time to give the car a good test. But I am still going to give it the best and hope. :twisted:
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Cripes guys. Me too.

Yesterday I got a fresh MoT, at least tha's sorted.

Today I'm down at APs getting the rear suspension sorted. I't draggin' on the ground unladen and ain't going to be any better with the boot full of camera gear...

Dave


----------



## 04DTT

Steve, Pete and I land in Holyhead at 1.00 on the Friday. 6.5 hour journey to dover excluding breaks, traffic etc. All going well we will see ye all at about 8.30/9.00

Dec


----------



## StevieMac

04DTT said:


> Steve, Pete and I land in Holyhead at 1.00 on the Friday. 6.5 hour journey to dover excluding breaks, traffic etc. All going well we will see ye all at about 8.30/9.00
> 
> Dec


It could be a midnight rendevous for me in Dover! remap permitting


----------



## StevieMac

V6 SRS said:


> Slightly worrying development on my end.
> 
> I don't actually have my TT at the moment. My intermittent crankshaft sensor turned out to be a defective timing chain which although covered by my extended warranty wil take 18 hours to fix according to "the book".
> 
> If Audi agree to the repair by tomorrow morning, that would mean it would be fixed by Friday at the earliest. More likely, is that I would get it back on Tuesday, which only leaves me a couple of days to make sure they have put it back together correctly.
> 
> I just hope they do get it sorted before Tuesday night. I don't fancy doing 2000 miles in a car I'm not 100% sure about. Probably end up doing the whole trip at 50mph.
> 
> Sean.


Sean give them hell! :evil: They should have it sorted for the trip!


----------



## RockinRobin

This is a webcam shot taken an hour ago on the top of Stelvio Pass

http://webcam.popso.it/stelvio.php?PASSOOVEST

It also says that the Stelvio pass is not yet open


----------



## scoTTy

That'll melt by lunchtime :wink:

or maybe not :?


----------



## brittan

Yipes! Just stickered up the car (easy, 20 min job) and now looking at winter! Better pack the shovel and snow shoes.


----------



## phodge

Think I'll leave my sandals at home and bring my wellies instead!!

 :lol:


----------



## KevtoTTy

phodge said:


> Think I'll leave my sandals at home and bring my wellies instead!!
> 
> :lol:


Just the wellies?? :wink:

Picture from last week   :


----------



## TThriller

Heads up TTourists!

You should all have an email with a link to Google Maps indicating the refined route of the full TTour.

It's entirely up to you if you want to follow the route or go your own way. But i would urge you all to make the first rendezvous point off the ferry for re-grouping and ensure everyone has made it off the ferry ok 

As I've mentioned in the email, it's highly unlikely that we could ever keep all the cars in convoy and still make the desired progress, especially to get to the French hotel in time to grab an evening meal.

It would be nice to keep together for the run into Austria, especially as the second day should be a more relaxed cruise through the fabulous scenery.

I've still not got the Roadbooks from Klaus  I'll chase him again. Mind you, looking at the Stelvio webcams, we could be on a Winter Wonderland trip. I'm so glad I've go a QuaTTro 

This time next Saturday we should all be slipping into Kaysersberg!! We really are into the count-down now 

Dave


----------



## brittan

Thanks Dave. Is the updated route different to the one linked on page 1 of this thread?


----------



## RockinRobin

VicTT said:


> Thanks Dave. Is the updated route different to the one linked on page 1 of this thread?


Brian, yes slightly due to revised hotel stop in France but basically it's the same.

Trouble is my TT sat nav insists on a different route. If I put in the rendevous just inside the Belgium border to force it to stay away from France then it does match up. That means less driving in France - yippee.

Robin


----------



## brittan

Robin, do you have the co-ordinates for the 1st rendezvous? I got nothing sensible from clicking on the My Maps icon on the Google maps.

Ta.


----------



## phodge

Hi Dave,

We'll meet you in Landeck sometime on Sunday evening - hopefully in time for dinner!

I'll give you a call sometime in the afternoon and let you know how we're getting on.

Getting excited now!!


----------



## Petesy

short but sweet

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDa0dwx1 ... re=related

growing my beard a little longer especially...


----------



## TThriller

RockinRobin said:


> VicTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dave. Is the updated route different to the one linked on page 1 of this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> Brian, yes slightly due to revised hotel stop in France but basically it's the same.
> 
> Trouble is my TT sat nav insists on a different route. If I put in the rendevous just inside the Belgium border to force it to stay away from France then it does match up. That means less driving in France - yippee.
> 
> Robin
Click to expand...

Precisely!!  

If you have the time, pre-load your sat-navs with suitable way-points to keep you on track. But don't worry if we take slightly different routes: as long as we all end up at the same place at the end of a leg  :roll:

The co-ordnates for the Day 1 rendezvous point is 51.133881,2.817307

Dave


----------



## TThriller

phodge said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> We'll meet you in Landeck sometime on Sunday evening - hopefully in time for dinner!
> 
> I'll give you a call sometime in the afternoon and let you know how we're getting on.
> 
> Getting excited now!!


Yes Penny, please phone me! It would be good to know how you are progressing.

We'll have the welcoming committee ready with the beers [smiley=cheers.gif]

Dave


----------



## RockinRobin

Hi all As Dave has confirmed (although a few decimals out) this appears to be the service station Dave is referring to.

http://www.lpgonline.be/index.php?id=75&station=304

Regards

Robin


----------



## RockinRobin

Forgot this link -a list of the exits including the service station from Dunkerque - it looks as if it's the first one - Mannekensvere

http://www.autosnelwegen.net/be/frames. ... /ab18.html

Robin


----------



## RockinRobin

Hi TTourers

My Mum who is German gave me the heads up on this one. It looks as if Monday 12th is a public holiday in Austria, Germany and Lichtenstein for Central Europe. But Italy isn't a holiday (see Southern europe). Stelvio pass seems a good idea for Monday!! Providing the snow has melted   

This is the site I got confirmation at http://www.gefco.co.uk/holidays/

Jocking apart the main concern could be fuel (vehicular and **** sapien  ) on a public holiday weekend. This includes driving through France on the Saturday and France/Germany/Austria on the Sunday.

Robin


----------



## KevtoTTy

phodge said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> We'll meet you in Landeck sometime on Sunday evening - hopefully in time for dinner!
> 
> I'll give you a call sometime in the afternoon and let you know how we're getting on.
> 
> Getting excited now!!


Sunday! I was hoping to follow you


----------



## RockinRobin

Looks like there might be some roadworks on the A20 near the docks. Check this site out for further info.

http://www.highways.gov.uk/roads/projects/17611.aspx

The A2 looks unaffected for getting to the Premier Inn Dover East.

Robin


----------



## blackers

Thanks Robin,

I've just set Mannekensvere in my sat nav as the rendevous point after leaving the ferry

Although it says the co ordinates are
51 , 8', 2" N by 2, 49', 7" E [smiley=huh2.gif]

It also says its a Texaco garage which fits your link


----------



## RockinRobin

James - the coordinates I posted are in decimal format the ones you have listed appear to be in minutes/seconds. I think you're pointing to the same place though. Hopefully see you Saturday morning


----------



## RockinRobin

James just entered them into this site

http://www.fcc.gov/mb/audio/bickel/DDDMMSS-decimal.html

and they come out to within a gnats of Dave's and the Texaco's figures


----------



## brittan

Been busy then Robin. :wink: Thanks for all the info. Guess the public hols may have some impact on us as they're probably better at observing them than us.

James, the co-ordinates you quote are the same (to within a couple of seconds) to the ones Dave cited - just in a different format.

On Google Earth you can virtually pick out which pump to pull up to. As you approach the rendezvous point you pass over a river or canal, then under a road bridge and the filling station is immediately after the bridge.


----------



## blackers

Hi Brian & Robin,

Thanks for the confirmation,

That's a useful site for converting degrees and minutes to decimal.

My sat nav only seems to understand degrees and minutes so I think a calculator will come in handy.

See what you mean about zooming in with google, I think the unleaded super is on the far left pump :wink:


----------



## TThriller

RockinRobin said:


> Hi all As Dave has confirmed (although a few decimals out) this appears to be the service station Dave is referring to.
> 
> http://www.lpgonline.be/index.php?id=75&station=304
> 
> Regards
> 
> Robin


Well I know which parking bay I'm putting my car in! :lol:


----------



## TThriller

RockinRobin said:


> Looks like there might be some roadworks on the A20 near the docks. Check this site out for further info.
> 
> http://www.highways.gov.uk/roads/projects/17611.aspx
> 
> The A2 looks unaffected for getting to the Premier Inn Dover East.
> 
> Robin


The works are scheduled to finish Fri 9th, so wrapped up be the time we arrive in the evening 

Well done with the heads-ups Robin

Dave


----------



## TThriller

RockinRobin said:


> Hi TTourers
> 
> My Mum who is German gave me the heads up on this one. It looks as if Monday 12th is a public holiday in Austria, Germany and Lichtenstein for Central Europe. But Italy isn't a holiday (see Southern europe). Stelvio pass seems a good idea for Monday!! Providing the snow has melted
> 
> This is the site I got confirmation at http://www.gefco.co.uk/holidays/
> 
> Jocking apart the main concern could be fuel (vehicular and **** sapien  ) on a public holiday weekend. This includes driving through France on the Saturday and France/Germany/Austria on the Sunday.
> 
> Robin


We shouldn't have problems the getting fuel on a BH in France:
1. we are spending minimal time in France and can fuel up in Belgium before we re-cross into France
2. we will be mainly travlling on motorways where the the fuel pumps will be open. 
3. from experience, fuel in France on a Sunday is only a problem in rural areas.

But it makes sense to fill up more frequently than would normally be the case as a precaution.

Dave


----------



## RockinRobin

TThriller said:


> RockinRobin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like there might be some roadworks on the A20 near the docks. Check this site out for further info.
> 
> http://www.highways.gov.uk/roads/projects/17611.aspx
> 
> The A2 looks unaffected for getting to the Premier Inn Dover East.
> 
> Robin
> 
> 
> 
> The works are scheduled to finish Fri 9th, so wrapped up be the time we arrive in the evening
> 
> Well done with the heads-ups Robin
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Dave, Sorry I didn't mention that we have a relative who is travelling from Dover on P&O, who have written to him warning that the works will continue to the end of May bar B/Hols.

Robin


----------



## brittan

If approaching via M20 & A20 it looks like there is an easy way to by-pass the road work by taking Folkestone Road.


----------



## phodge

KevtoTTy said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dave,
> 
> We'll meet you in Landeck sometime on Sunday evening - hopefully in time for dinner!
> 
> I'll give you a call sometime in the afternoon and let you know how we're getting on.
> 
> Getting excited now!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday! I was hoping to follow you
Click to expand...

You can follow us if you like, but we'll be at a wedding all day on Saturday!!


----------



## brittan

Are people taking a crash helmet to wear at the Nurburgring?

I'm not sure if it's compulsory to wear one there.


----------



## KevtoTTy

VicTT said:


> Are people taking a crash helmet to wear at the Nurburgring?
> 
> I'm not sure if it's compulsory to wear one there.


No & No :wink:


----------



## V6 SRS

Finally some good news. My TT should be back with me on Thursday at 3pm. 
Only thing that might stop it, is if there has been any valve damage due to the timing floating about.

All I have left to do is;
Fit fire extinguisher,
Stick tour graphics on,
change stereo headunit,
fit cd changer,

Bang goes my Thursday night and Friday morning. :roll:

At least I'm going in my own car, so I can use the camera setup.  
May well end up being tail end charlie for the first day as I don't want to push it until I am 100% sure about the rebuild.

Sean.


----------



## KevtoTTy

V6 SRS said:


> Finally some good news. My TT should be back with me on Thursday at 3pm.
> Only thing that might stop it, is if there has been any valve damage due to the timing floating about.
> 
> All I have left to do is;
> Fit fire extinguisher,
> Stick tour graphics on,
> change stereo headunit,
> fit cd changer,
> 
> Bang goes my Thursday night and Friday morning. :roll:
> 
> At least I'm going in my own car, so I can use the camera setup.
> May well end up being tail end charlie for the first day as I don't want to push it until I am 100% sure about the rebuild.
> 
> Sean.


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## TThriller

KevtoTTy said:


> V6 SRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally some good news. My TT should be back with me on Thursday at 3pm.
> Only thing that might stop it, is if there has been any valve damage due to the timing floating about.
> 
> All I have left to do is;
> Fit fire extinguisher,
> Stick tour graphics on,
> change stereo headunit,
> fit cd changer,
> 
> Bang goes my Thursday night and Friday morning. :roll:
> 
> At least I'm going in my own car, so I can use the camera setup.
> May well end up being tail end charlie for the first day as I don't want to push it until I am 100% sure about the rebuild.
> 
> Sean.
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
Click to expand...

 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## KevtoTTy

Door stickers on, extinguisher fitted (a la TThriller :wink: ), mp3 adapter installed, (too many bags of) sweets purchased, documents copied, euro breakdown recovery purchased......................

euro speed camera database purchased (probably illegal to use :? ), tomtom out of car and plugged into lappy as we speak..................

HAVE A FORGOTTEN ANYTHING???

:roll:

Kev


----------



## Petesy

KevtoTTy said:


> Door stickers on, extinguisher fitted (a la TThriller :wink: ), mp3 adapter installed, (too many bags of) sweets purchased, documents copied, euro breakdown recovery purchased......................
> 
> euro speed camera database purchased (probably illegal to use :? ), tomtom out of car and plugged into lappy as we speak..................
> 
> HAVE A FORGOTTEN ANYTHING???
> 
> :roll:
> 
> Kev


wife prepared for early start?...


----------



## KevtoTTy

Petesy said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Door stickers on, extinguisher fitted (a la TThriller :wink: ), mp3 adapter installed, (too many bags of) sweets purchased, documents copied, euro breakdown recovery purchased......................
> 
> euro speed camera database purchased (probably illegal to use :? ), tomtom out of car and plugged into lappy as we speak..................
> 
> HAVE A FORGOTTEN ANYTHING???
> 
> :roll:
> 
> Kev
> 
> 
> 
> yes
> 
> in so much as I have not told her yet :lol:
> 
> wife prepared for early start?...
Click to expand...


----------



## TThriller

KevtoTTy said:


> Door stickers on, extinguisher fitted (a la TThriller :wink: ),
> 
> HAVE A FORGOTTEN ANYTHING???
> 
> :roll:
> 
> Kev


That has just reminded me: FIT CG-LOCKs

Cheer Kev!


----------



## BAMTT

While I remember, when you guys are roaring towards Dover there are some new variable speed cameras on the M20 between where the M26 joins and the Leeds castle exit, probably about 6-8 miles, most of the gantry's do have cameras on as well

Just thought you would appreciate some local knowledge


----------



## blackers

Thanks for the info BAMTT,

Wouldn't do to start the tour with that sort of picture taken! :wink:


----------



## KevtoTTy

Guys

I've just arrived in Rhyl for a family funeral and wont get home to Croydon until tomorrow afternoon.

*I am wondering how many of you are planning to meet up Friday night for a meal at Dover????*

At this rate I may revert back to plan A and get up early Sat and drive straight to Dover in the morning.

Kev


----------



## brittan

From a few pages back I make it about a dozen or so people; although some of them say they'll be arriving late(ish)


----------



## V6 SRS

Dave, Myself and our two passengers will be there for Dinner.

My TT is not going to make it.  So I'll be in a Vectra/Mondeo/Passat/A4/407 depending on what Alamo have available tomorrow morning.

Not the tour I really wanted, but at least I am going.

It does mean I will have a full camera kit that could be fitted in someone elses car. It would only take about 1 hour to fit it to a Mk1 (Won't damage or mark the car in any way). Maybe, if someone is interested, I could do it on Sunday night at Hotel Enzian. Be a shame not to maximise the amount of video footage we get just because my car is out of action.

Sean.


----------



## blackers

Hi Sean,

Very sorry to hear about the TT 

But I am glad you are still coming on the tour.

Will your kit fit a mk 2 , I would be happy to volunteer.

See you tomorrow at the premier.

cheers
James


----------



## V6 SRS

Hold the presses, do not touch that dial. 

Just been down to the dealers to retrieve the camera kit and the mechanic says, "We can have this fixed by tomorrow!".

Turns out it wasn't valve damage. The woodruff pin that holds the exhaust cam in position had broken. This meant the exhaust cam had slipped a couple of degrees which is why it failed the leak test. Also explains why it was okay at higher revs, as the hydraulic adjusters could compensate for the small offset.

So they are now saying it will be finished by 5pm tomorrow at the latest. That would leave Matt and Me having a mad dash down to Dover just in time to catch some [smiley=sleeping.gif] before the trip.

Still got the hire car reserved just in case, but after talking to the guys at the sharp end, I am a lot more confident that I will be in my TT. 8)

The mechanic also expressed his dismay at the thought of me having to go in a Vectra or Mondeo, and said they would pull out all the stops to make sure that didn't happen. :lol:

So everyone keep everything crossed.

Sean.


----------



## brittan

V6 SRS said:


> The mechanic also expressed his dismay at the thought of me having to go in a Vectra or Mondeo, and said they would pull out all the stops to make sure that didn't happen. :lol:
> 
> Sean.


Well that's a good sign then Sean.  Hope it all works out ok and you're in the right car for the TTour.


----------



## TThriller

KevtoTTy said:


> Guys
> 
> I am wondering how many of you are planning to meet up Friday night for a meal at Dover????.
> 
> Kev


Me and Steve are aiming to be at Dover's Premier Inn East for 7pm.

Sean and Matt will be a little later leaving. Unless the machanics pull off a miracle and finish early! Here's to hoping it's all sorted Sean.

See you all when you arrive, what ever time it is.

Above all, all of you have a safe journey down.

Dave


----------



## KevtoTTy

V6 SRS said:


> Hold the presses, do not touch that dial.
> 
> Just been down to the dealers to retrieve the camera kit and the mechanic says, "We can have this fixed by tomorrow!".
> 
> Turns out it wasn't valve damage. The woodruff pin that holds the exhaust cam in position had broken. This meant the exhaust cam had slipped a couple of degrees which is why it failed the leak test. Also explains why it was okay at higher revs, as the hydraulic adjusters could compensate for the small offset.
> 
> So they are now saying it will be finished by 5pm tomorrow at the latest. That would leave Matt and Me having a mad dash down to Dover just in time to catch some [smiley=sleeping.gif] before the trip.
> 
> Still got the hire car reserved just in case, but after talking to the guys at the sharp end, I am a lot more confident that I will be in my TT. 8)
> 
> The mechanic also expressed his dismay at the thought of me having to go in a Vectra or Mondeo, and said they would pull out all the stops to make sure that didn't happen. :lol:
> 
> So everyone keep everything crossed.
> 
> Sean.


Exellent news Sean  , I'll PM my mobile number - may be we can join up on the M20 as its likely I'll be heading down just in time to go to bed at Dover!

Kev


----------



## StevieMac

V6 SRS said:


> Hold the presses, do not touch that dial.
> 
> Just been down to the dealers to retrieve the camera kit and the mechanic says, "We can have this fixed by tomorrow!".
> 
> Turns out it wasn't valve damage. The woodruff pin that holds the exhaust cam in position had broken. This meant the exhaust cam had slipped a couple of degrees which is why it failed the leak test. Also explains why it was okay at higher revs, as the hydraulic adjusters could compensate for the small offset.
> 
> So they are now saying it will be finished by 5pm tomorrow at the latest. That would leave Matt and Me having a mad dash down to Dover just in time to catch some [smiley=sleeping.gif] before the trip.
> 
> Still got the hire car reserved just in case, but after talking to the guys at the sharp end, I am a lot more confident that I will be in my TT. 8)
> 
> The mechanic also expressed his dismay at the thought of me having to go in a Vectra or Mondeo, and said they would pull out all the stops to make sure that didn't happen. :lol:
> 
> So everyone keep everything crossed.
> 
> Sean.


Fantastic news Sean, I bet your happy. See you all in Dover, I reckon it will be about midnight for me! (REMAP)

So it will probably be Saturday morning before I meet you all......

Later.....


----------



## AndG

Home Safely. 

Thanks Dave, Guys and Gals, for a fantastic Drive. 8)

_More photos to come Big Steve  _

Andy


----------



## KevtoTTy

Excellent trip!!!

I thought I'd try and beat the rush of posting photo's as I was probably the first to make it home last night!

I huge thanks to Dave for arranging the tour and to everyone else for making it the success it turned out to be.

Below are a few from my 'big' camera:


----------



## phodge

What a fantastic week we've had!

Dave - a big thanks to for organising everything. We had a fabulous time.

Great pics Kev - glad to see you got my best side! :lol:

It was great to meet you all, and thanks for being such good company. I'll try and sort out some pics soon.


----------



## phodge

My best pics.....


----------



## BAMTT

Some stunning pics there guys

I must say your car looks unusually shiney Kev :wink:


----------



## RockinRobin

Hi Guys and Gals

I'd like to echo Declan's comments about how the people made the tour. A great bunch of people, all having a good time.

Here's a selection of pics for you all.


----------



## MerlinClanTT

You seems to have a GREAT week !

Thanks for thos Fantastic pictures


----------



## 04DTT

Well folks,

Got home to Limerick around 9.30. From leaving home on Friday the 9th May to parking this evening i drove 5,387.60km (3,367.25 miles) :lol: :lol: and loved every single one of them    

Some great pics posted, i'll post some of mine when i get them sorted. :!:

Dec


----------



## KevtoTTy

04DTT said:


> Well folks,
> 
> Got home to Limerick around 9.30. From leaving home on Friday the 9th May to parking this evening i drove 5,387*.60km* (3,367.25 miles) :lol: :lol: and loved every single one of them
> 
> Some great pics posted, i'll post some of mine when i get them sorted. :!:
> 
> Dec


Dec

That 0.60km must have made all the difference!

Great to meet you and your fellow countrymen (and woman!) and glad you got home safely.

Kev


----------



## 04DTT

KevtoTTy said:


> 04DTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well folks,
> 
> Got home to Limerick around 9.30. From leaving home on Friday the 9th May to parking this evening i drove 5,387*.60km* (3,367.25 miles) :lol: :lol: and loved every single one of them
> 
> Some great pics posted, i'll post some of mine when i get them sorted. :!:
> 
> Dec
> 
> 
> 
> Dec
> 
> That 0.60km must have made all the difference!
> 
> Great to meet you and your fellow countrymen (and woman!) and glad you got home safely.
> 
> Kev
Click to expand...

Well i am an accountant after all :!:

Good to meet you and Wendy too

Dec


----------



## phodge

Hi guys,

Glad you all got home safely...


----------



## Petesy

well i got home at about 8pm last night...and was changing a nappy 5 minutes after getting in the door!
i drove a total of 3156 miles.

thanks to all for the trip. it was magic to meet you all and anytime you find yourself in ireland do please get in touch.


----------



## KevtoTTy

Petesy said:


> well i got home at about 8pm last night...and was changing a nappy 5 minutes after getting in the door!
> i drove a total of 3156 miles.
> 
> thanks to all for the trip. it was magic to meet you all and anytime you find yourself in ireland do please get in touch.


Have you opened your big parcel yet Pete?


----------



## Petesy

KevtoTTy said:


> Petesy said:
> 
> 
> 
> well i got home at about 8pm last night...and was changing a nappy 5 minutes after getting in the door!
> i drove a total of 3156 miles.
> 
> thanks to all for the trip. it was magic to meet you all and anytime you find yourself in ireland do please get in touch.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you opened your big parcel yet Pete?
Click to expand...

sssshhhhhhh kev! no sign of it yet.
i am at home today and tomorrow for the intercept...
some of the others have received theirs so it must be en route...excited!


----------



## StevieMac

Well........what can I say..........
that I have not already said........quite frankly....... an AMAZING tour, SPECTACULAR scenery, FANTASTIC people, CRAZY stories!

Plus the odd character or two?..:wink:

Absolutely AMAZING 

A special thanks again to Dave for organizing the trip, I simply could not fault him.

Tour organization with the hotels and route etc etc. Great choices in all counts!

Maybe Dave was just over the limit on â€˜red bullâ€™, the occasional time...... But, it seemed to work a treat during the â€˜crazy gangsâ€™... â€˜Swiss/Italian Jobâ€™ 
I met Dave and the others at the Enzian Hotel door at 3.45am on the fateful night, (after being wakened by the my PMR in the room!) 
Dave, I think you just about knew who I was! :wink: Well done everyone for getting home safe that night.

Steve, Sean and Matt thanks again for the video/photography/Vectra driving in the pursuit of the illusive â€˜high qualityâ€™ DVD Alpine Tour production.......no pressure Steve....but I will be expecting big things!

Oh! I will volunteer my services for a DVD cover and possibly a small booklet to accompany it......if required? Could be an epic! With the DVD Intro and credits design, I may also be able to lend a hand...

Just for now Steve just concentrate on your degree mate, your passion will ensure you achieve your dream! :wink:

I managed to clock up 2936.5 miles from leaving my Belfast driveway on the early hours of Friday 9th May, returning to the same spot on Monday 19th May. 
And as Dec has already pointed out in his post â€˜I have enjoyed every mileâ€™ With the exception of my Swiss ROCK (no roll!) incident.

I will also post pics onto the forum in the not too distant future. Kev you have set a high standard with some absolute crackers! Well done.

Currently...... sitting in work in Belfast trying to readjust to the distinct lack of fresh, clean Alpine air and also the lack of Alpine hairpins on the road into work this morning, my goodness how good were those roads!

Finally, I hope everyone can appreciate the true benefit of the DVD when it is produced. It will be a FANTASTIC documentary/record of the trip, that we could otherwise only dream off! And it becomes more valuable with time. So young man......just do your THING!

Thanks again to everyone for making the Alpine Tour 2008, a unique and AMAZING experience for me!

8)


----------



## brittan

StevieMac said:


> Well........what can I say..........
> that I have not already said........quite frankly....... an AMAZING tour, SPECTACULAR scenery, FANTASTIC people, CRAZY stories!


I've just read StevieMac's post twice and in accent (well, in my head anyway) and can only endorse his comments.

An absolutely brilliant trip. Well done and THANKS to Dave for all the organising, sorting hotels and routes etc. (That was a big thanks btw).

My car covered a smidgen under 3000 miles (I'm not an accountant) so has now done 9500 in total. Yes, over 30% of the total mileage was on this one trip. The only car problem was the CD player which now refuses to hand back CDs.

The best and most memorable thing about this trip however will be its most important constituent - the people: every single one of you who all contributed to an amazing 10 days. Replying to your posts will never be the same again.

I've some sorting of pics to do and then I'll get a few on here.


----------



## phodge

KevtoTTy said:


>


Dec, I have to tell you how much I am enjoying this pic!! You should have it as your avatar.... :lol:

Sean - what's the news on your car..? :?


----------



## 04DTT

phodge said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dec, I have to tell you how much I am enjoying this pic!! You should have it as your avatar.... :lol:
> 
> Sean - what's the news on your car..? :?
Click to expand...

I should start charging for the usage of this picture :roll: :roll: :!: :!: I have a funny feeling that it will haunt me for the rest of my life  :!: Thanks Kev, I presume my cheque is in the post


----------



## Petesy

That picture of dec should be captioned as _'The Pink Paddy'_ [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

maybe you should change your forum user name to that as well dec!


----------



## phodge

Petesy said:


> That picture of dec should be captioned as _'The Pink Paddy'_ [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> maybe you should change your forum user name to that as well dec!


Nice one! :lol:

How are the little one's, Pete? Did they miss you...?


----------



## KevtoTTy

Petesy said:


> That picture of dec should be captioned as _'The Pink Paddy'_ [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> maybe you should change your forum user name to that as well dec!


 :-*










:wink:


----------



## phodge

PMSL!!!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 04DTT

KevtoTTy said:


> Petesy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That picture of dec should be captioned as _'The Pink Paddy'_ [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> maybe you should change your forum user name to that as well dec!
> 
> 
> 
> :-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wink:
Click to expand...

Change the MG badge to the Audi rings and you could be on to something :lol: :lol:


----------



## blackers

Glad everyone got back safely.

Still getting used to being back in London and missing the scenery, the roads and the particularly the friendship.

What can I say... we enjoyed the week so very much and thank you to everyone for a wonderful time .........

Well done Dave for the excellent organisation.

2.23am fuel stop in Italy!









Adrian taking over the driving and letting Brian have a rest.


















outside the hotel in france









The film crew, we're looking forward to seeing the dvd steve




































Finally I have to say it but you're looking good in that delightful MG cap Declan!

A, K & J
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Petesy

phodge said:


> Petesy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That picture of dec should be captioned as _'The Pink Paddy'_ [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> maybe you should change your forum user name to that as well dec!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one! :lol:
> 
> How are the little one's, Pete? Did they miss you...?
Click to expand...

yes penny they did miss me!
it is great to be home
and it'll be great to go away again too!
thanks for asking


----------



## Petesy

...and thanks for the pictures james!
thers no chance of ever forgetting that early hours italian pit stop.


----------



## phodge

Anybody else been on TT-Talk this morning? It's Robin's 50th today!

Happy Birthday Robin!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## RockinRobin

Thanks Penny. I've had all the usual derogatory cards etc. so no need to repat them on this forum. A nice quiet day in the office for once.


----------



## StevieMac

phodge said:


> Anybody else been on TT-Talk this morning? It's Robin's 50th today!
> 
> Happy Birthday Robin!
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Happy Birthday Robin enjoy your day................I shouldn't forget the date! Wed 21st May!

Being the same day Man U win the Champions League!  In RED Moscow!
8)


----------



## RockinRobin

Thanks Steve, though not sure if I'll be watching the match. As an impartial bystander I hope I can find something else to occupy my evening on my 50th!! Might even have to wash the car


----------



## 04DTT

phodge said:


> Anybody else been on TT-Talk this morning? It's Robin's 50th today!
> 
> Happy Birthday Robin!
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Happy Birthday to you,
Happy Birhday to you,
Happy Birthday dear Robin,
Happy Birthday to you.

Enjoy your day big fella. Hope Alison got you something nice :wink:


----------



## RockinRobin

04DTT said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody else been on TT-Talk this morning? It's Robin's 50th today!
> 
> Happy Birthday Robin!
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday to you,
> Happy Birhday to you,
> Happy Birthday dear Robin,
> Happy Birthday to you.
> 
> Enjoy your day big fella. Hope Alison got you something nice :wink:
Click to expand...

Alison here - That would be telling ! :wink:

Good job we are all home - anyone seen the fact all ports are closed??

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/kent/7412239.stm

Hope that works - this is the first time I've posted!


----------



## Petesy

happy birthday Robin
did you get any lollipops...free lollipops?


----------



## V6 SRS

Glad everybody got home safe.

I first want to echo the views of everyone else. That was the best holiday I have had in 5 years.  No, in all seriousness, it was fantastic. The hotels were great, the weather was great, the food was superb, the roads were brilliant and most of all you couldn't ask for a better group of people.
Big thanks to Dave for the organisation.

Happy birthday Robin.  Hope you have a good one.

Penny, my car isn't ready unfortunately. I guess they figured that as they missed the critical deadline, they could slack off while I was away. :roll:

James, I appear to have transported a large piece of Austria home in the tour bus. :lol: It was only when I discovered it that I remembered you telling me you had stashed it their while you hurtled round the ring. We'll have to figure out how to get it back to you. I'm not going to Ace cafe this time, but will be at the national meet if Adrian can wait that long.

Steve, don't you need to update your sig to say 3 RS4's and a Bling wheel? :lol: Hope you've had a right go at Audi customer service. :x

Looked through some of the video footage last night. I think I will send the Italian pass video out pretty much unedited. It's not that long (seemed much longer when we were driving), and you really need to listen to all the two-way chatter to get the full effect.
If everyone who wants a copy can either PM or email me their postal addresses, I will bang out a few copies on DVD over the weekend.

The rest of the on board video I will just edit down into a highlights package and send out a little later.

I'll post a few pictures and stills from the video tonight when I get home.

Sean.


----------



## phodge

Address PMd to you Sean - looking forward to the video!  Can't believe your car isn't ready...oh, hang on.....it's Audi....of course I can! :lol:


----------



## RockinRobin

Thanks for the birthday wishes Pete and Sean. I'm visiting the company that has given me that nickname tomorrow so I will be calling by Sainsbury's to get some lollipops.


----------



## miniman

Petesy said:


> well i got home at about 8pm last night...and was changing a nappy 5 minutes after getting in the door!


Wow looks like you guys had a bril time (still green with envy)

Pete its time you got out of those nappys, people are beginning to wonder what that bulge in your trousers and the funny smell is. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Petesy

miniman said:


> Petesy said:
> 
> 
> 
> well i got home at about 8pm last night...and was changing a nappy 5 minutes after getting in the door!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow looks like you guys had a bril time (still green with envy)
> 
> Pete its time you got out of those nappys, people are beginning to wonder what that bulge in your trousers and the funny smell is. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

yes ian you are funny!

well Klaus has posted the photos on the hotel enzian website in the whats new gallery section


----------



## phodge

That's a nice one of Kev's car with the beers!

8)


----------



## KevtoTTy

Loverly juberly :lol:


----------



## blackers

Happy happy birthday Robin [smiley=party2.gif] ,hope you are having an enjoyable day.

What's happening Steve!!! we were ahead and now they've equalised


----------



## 04DTT

Ye should be well ahead at this stage. Playing the better football


----------



## 04DTT

This time last week, we were attacking those italian mountain passes on our epic journey. This week watching the champions league final. Guess where I would prefer to be :?:

It was a long day, but it was worth it


----------



## brittan

Just a few pics to start with:


----------



## phodge

Some great pics there Brian....


----------



## StevieMac

V6 SRS said:


> Glad everybody got home safe.
> 
> I first want to echo the views of everyone else. That was the best holiday I have had in 5 years.  No, in all seriousness, it was fantastic.
> 
> Steve, don't you need to update your sig to say 3 RS4's and a Bling wheel? :lol: Hope you've had a right go at Audi customer service. :x
> 
> Looked through some of the video footage last night. .............I will bang out a few copies on DVD over the weekend.
> 
> The rest of the on board video I will just edit down into a highlights package and send out a little later.
> 
> I'll post a few pictures and stills from the video tonight when I get home.
> 
> Sean.


Guys it's only when you get back home that you realize how GOOD the tour was!

Quite an adventure........ As for my car, still unwashed!!!!!   

Still stickered up!  

Still got one BLING wheel! and 3 RS4's....Love me bling! :wink:

PM sent Sean can't wait to hear and see what I missed on the Swiss/Italian job (epic)! :wink:

Currently trying to sift through my 1700 pics! Quite alot of rubbish shots, but a few jems! :wink: excessive Dutch tilt on some Steve! :wink:

All I need right now is the Tardis to transport me back to my favourite Alpine pass! If only!

Oh! almost forgot Man U.........Champions of Europe!.........TT's I would also put into the same category!

Later....

8)


----------



## phodge

Steve, did you get any joy out of Audi CS?


----------



## 04DTT

Folks,

Another wet day in Ireland  Oh to be back on those beautiful alpine roads. I can only console myself by looking at the photos and the photo montage that Steve made. Anyway here are some of my photos.









Ready to go :!: 








Our leader








ABT wonderland








Steve in his other car :lol: :lol: 








Dave on the ring








The ring








I am borg :!: 








Alpine roads








Penny at play








Camera man, Sound Guy, Producer, Director, General dogsbody :!: :!: 








Adrian, hard at work








They dont do roads like this at home :!: 








Austria








Reflection








Steve all blinged up :!: 








Chitty Chitty Bang Bang at the port on the way home








Distance Travelled :!:

Enjoy.

Dec


----------



## 04DTT

V6 SRS said:


> Glad everybody got home safe.
> 
> I first want to echo the views of everyone else. That was the best holiday I have had in 5 years.  No, in all seriousness, it was fantastic. The hotels were great, the weather was great, the food was superb, the roads were brilliant and most of all you couldn't ask for a better group of people.
> Big thanks to Dave for the organisation.
> 
> Happy birthday Robin.  Hope you have a good one.
> 
> Penny, my car isn't ready unfortunately. I guess they figured that as they missed the critical deadline, they could slack off while I was away. :roll:
> 
> James, I appear to have transported a large piece of Austria home in the tour bus. :lol: It was only when I discovered it that I remembered you telling me you had stashed it their while you hurtled round the ring. We'll have to figure out how to get it back to you. I'm not going to Ace cafe this time, but will be at the national meet if Adrian can wait that long.
> 
> Steve, don't you need to update your sig to say 3 RS4's and a Bling wheel? :lol: Hope you've had a right go at Audi customer service. :x
> 
> Looked through some of the video footage last night. I think I will send the Italian pass video out pretty much unedited. It's not that long (seemed much longer when we were driving), and you really need to listen to all the two-way chatter to get the full effect.
> If everyone who wants a copy can either PM or email me their postal addresses, I will bang out a few copies on DVD over the weekend.
> 
> The rest of the on board video I will just edit down into a highlights package and send out a little later.
> 
> I'll post a few pictures and stills from the video tonight when I get home.
> 
> Sean.


Sean,

Coudnt agree with you more.

I have sent you a pm with my address. Looking forward to seeing the DVD.

Regards,

Dec


----------



## KevtoTTy

Just a few more from the 'small camera'.....


----------



## StevieMac

phodge said:


> Steve, did you get any joy out of Audi CS?


Penny, I rang Audi CS in the UK explained the situation, they pushed it by the wayside explaining it would be Audi Austria I would have to call,..... :evil: 
just haven't had the chance yet....busy, will be next week at the earliest!

later...


----------



## phodge

StevieMac said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, did you get any joy out of Audi CS?
> 
> 
> 
> Penny, I rang Audi CS in the UK explained the situation, they pushed it by the wayside explaining it would be Audi Austria I would have to call,..... :evil:
> just haven't had the chance yet....busy, will be next week at the earliest!
> 
> later...
Click to expand...

Nice of them to offer to call them for you! But that's Audi I s'pose...


----------



## StevieMac

phodge said:


> StevieMac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phodge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, did you get any joy out of Audi CS?
> 
> 
> 
> Penny, I rang Audi CS in the UK explained the situation, they pushed it by the wayside explaining it would be Audi Austria I would have to call,..... :evil:
> just haven't had the chance yet....busy, will be next week at the earliest!
> 
> later...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice of them to offer to call them for you! But that's Audi I s'pose...
Click to expand...

Yeah, I got the impression they are not interested! :evil:


----------



## V6 SRS

Finally got around to sorting a couple of photos.

First that bridge that we saw from underneath while Team B were driving over it. :wink: 









Now I'm not saying that these guys were obsessive about cleaning their cars but...

















Finally a shot of Brian getting into a traffic jam on the ring.









More to come, plus that video this weekend.

Sean.


----------



## StevieMac

KevtoTTy said:


> Just a few more from the 'small camera'.....


Some great Tour pics on here, but I must say that Kev yours are the best!

Cracker shots mate! Just makes me want to be back there! :?

So where to next? :wink:


----------



## RockinRobin

Not sure how many of you know/remember Running Man but these three characters below look great candidates for Dynamo in that film.


----------



## Petesy

...or maybe they have all just eaten some 'ready brek'...


----------



## phodge

Petesy said:


> ...or maybe they have all just eaten some 'ready brek'...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KevtoTTy

Shame Steve could not have afforded a collar! :lol: :wink:


----------



## CÃ¡iTT

I totally agree with all the above positive commentary on the trip. It was the most fun ten days EVER. Thank you all for making it such fun.

Most of my pictures are boring ones of cars - I can't imagine anyone on this forum having any interest in them so I won't bore you with them.


----------



## Petesy

CÃ¡iTT said:


> I totally agree with all the above positive commentary on the trip. It was the most fun ten days EVER. Thank you all for making it such fun.
> 
> Most of my pictures are boring ones of cars - I can't imagine anyone on this forum having any interest in them so I won't bore you with them.


are u fram cark?


----------



## KevtoTTy

Petesy said:
 

> CÃ¡iTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree with all the above positive commentary on the trip. It was the most fun ten days EVER. Thank you all for making it such fun.
> 
> Most of my pictures are boring ones of cars - I can't imagine anyone on this forum having any interest in them so I won't bore you with them.
> 
> 
> 
> are u fram cark?
Click to expand...

Top of the morning!


----------



## V6 SRS

As my inbox has overflowed with requests for the Italian Pass video, I have decided I might as well do the job properly and send all the clips out as a single DVD.

To that end I have so far done 4 clips and I am working on 2 more.
Here's a peek at the first page of the title screen. (Only a work in progress and will definitely improve before release) :wink: 









The titles pretty much speak for themselves.
"The Pass With No Name" is the now legendary Italian Pass we made our escape from Switzerland on.
"You've Been Vectra'd" features a few clips of cars being overtaken by the Tour Bus driven by yours truly.  Luckily for Pete, I don't seem to have footage of the pass I made on him. :? 
"Thou Shalt Not Pass" features a few of the more colourful comments made via the two ways when we encountered various road blocks and barriers. :roll: 
Continuing on page 2 we have;
"View From the Back" which shows what happens to the guy in the Vectra when all the TT's put their foot down on a straight road. :lol: 
"Radio Ga Ga" features some of the more bizarre two way radio moments caught on the tour bus internal microphone.  
Also one as yet unnamed montage of funny and frustrating moments caught on video.

The longest clip is the Italian Pass at 21:59 and all the others come in at around 3 - 6 minutes.

Hopefully I will be able to get the disk out before next weekend at the latest.

Sean.


----------



## phodge

Sounds excellent Sean - looking forward to it....


----------



## Petesy

V6 SRS said:


> "You've Been Vectra'd" features a few clips of cars being overtaken by the Tour Bus driven by yours truly.  Luckily for Pete, I don't seem to have footage of the pass I made on him. :?
> .


well then it mustn't have happened sean! :wink: and so i shall continue to deny it! :roll: 
thats a very exciting sneak peak you have given us fella. great titles. really looking forward to getting a copy. thanks in advance for your efforts


----------



## RockinRobin

Looks like it will be special - many thanks Sean. Looking forward to it.


----------



## 04DTT

Sean,

Really looking forward to the DVD. Excellent job. Well done.

Dec


----------



## TThriller

Hello Fellow Alpine TTourists!!!

I have finally found a gap in my schedule to allow me to put up my first post-TTour post... a little belated I know, apologies...

First and foremost, I must say a HUGE thank you to all you fellow TT owners that have made this TTOC Alpine TTour so brilliantly successful.  

THANK YOU!! 

This trip was going to happen, even if I had to do it solo. But the level of interest shown initially exceeded all expectations. It is so gratifying to finally lead ELEVEN cars on the TTour. But what makes this TTour so, so memorable was the shear level of genuine camaraderie that bound the group together, whatever adversity and drama we encountered en-route. At no stage was anyone ever going to left alone to cope with an adversity, there was always someone, or even the whole group at time, to ensure they were safely looked after.

Drama! Drama by the boat load! Never was there a dull moment at any point in the TTour: events just seemed to unfold before us, wherever we were and whatever we were doing.

I know that we will all take with us many really fond personal and collective memories to treasure for a lifetime. Especially the long day, that turned into the long night, with a midnight cross-mountain night rally thrown in the middle for good measure. As for the antics of trying to re-fuel at dusk at an isolated petrol station, well, you just had to have been there... And those PMR's, priceless entertainment en-route.

I had intentionally left the details of the four touring days in Austria open-ended. So it made things so much easier for me when we could all collectively formulate and plan for the day with such ease. And then stick to it! Brilliant teamsmanship. I'm still amazed it how well the group could stay together on a run, and still re-form when we did inevitably became split.

What a crew, what a crew. Well done, and thank you!

I know have formed many new good friendships on this trip and reinforced a few existing one too, as I'm sure you will all agree.

The camaraderie of the group can also be illustrated by:

a) 5 Alpine TTour cars, still stickered up braved that atrocious weather on Bank Holiday Monday to rendezvous at the Ace Cafe.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... c&start=20

b) 5 *[Edit: 6 ]* Alpine TTour cars have signed up to pay the French ClanTT a visit at their National Event in September.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=114165

c) The same 5 *[Edit: 6 ]* Alpine TTour cars are planning to pay Eire a visit in August.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 6&start=20 (temp reference in borrowed thread)

What an amazing band of Renegades you are. Iâ€™ll be proud to be with you again.

Until the next time we meet, au revoir mon amis.

Dave

ps. you'll have to wait a little longer for my photo contribution


----------



## 04DTT

Are we still all blinged up Steve :?: :?: :?:


----------



## StevieMac

04DTT said:


> Are we still all blinged up Steve :?: :?: :?:


Should be losing the bling this weekend Dec! :wink:


----------



## 04DTT

StevieMac said:


> 04DTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we still all blinged up Steve :?: :?: :?:
> 
> 
> 
> Should be losing the bling this weekend Dec! :wink:
Click to expand...

So what are you getting :?:


----------



## TThriller

04DTT said:


> Are we still *all* blinged up Steve :?: :?: :?:


You meant to ask: Are we still *one quarter* blinged up Steve :?: :?: :?: :lol: :roll:


----------



## StevieMac

TThriller said:


> 04DTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we still *all* blinged up Steve :?: :?: :?:
> 
> 
> 
> You meant to ask: Are we still *one quarter* blinged up Steve :?: :?: :?: :lol: :roll:
Click to expand...

Got shot of the *one quarter* bling so I now have a full house of bling!

Dec, you may just have to wait until Galway to be completely dazzled! :wink:


----------



## 04DTT

StevieMac said:


> TThriller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 04DTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we still *all* blinged up Steve :?: :?: :?:
> 
> 
> 
> You meant to ask: Are we still *one quarter* blinged up Steve :?: :?: :?: :lol: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got shot of the *one quarter* bling so I now have a full house of bling!
> 
> Dec, you may just have to wait until Galway to be completely dazzled! :wink:
Click to expand...

A bit like this you mean :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 04DTT

Sean,

I rewatched the DVD again last night. Excellent work. Really brought all the memories back. Thanks for pulling it together.

For added effect, i watched the Top Gear greatest driving roads episode again. We drove the vast majority of the road, the only bit we missed out on was Stelvio itself! Pitty we didnt head their warnings though :roll: :roll:

Thanks once again Sean,

Dec


----------



## blackers

.
A couple of maps of the Night Time Alpine Pass  

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=d&s...46.736096,10.917664&spn=1.351565,3.540344&z=9

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ie...=46.670172,10.626526&spn=1.251442,3.36731&z=9

Cheers
James (blackers)
[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## phodge

:lol:

The 2nd one is brill!

:lol:


----------



## Nem

How do I get to page 37?

Nick


----------



## TThriller

Nem said:


> How do I get to page 37?
> 
> Nick


Changes in page length since new forum engine launched?

Dave


----------



## Nem

TThriller said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do I get to page 37?
> 
> Nick
> 
> 
> 
> Changes in page length since new forum engine launched?
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

ahhh...


----------



## StevieMac

blackers said:


> .
> A couple of maps of the Night Time Alpine Pass
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=d&s...46.734214,10.612793&spn=1.359142,3.554077&z=9
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ie...=46.670172,10.626526&spn=1.251442,3.36731&z=9
> 
> Cheers
> James (blackers)
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


James, what a fantastic job on plotting out the route! Well done!

As Penny has already mentioned, the second one is excellent!

Just look at what I missed on that fateful day/night and all the money I saved by driving far too close to your TT!

Dave, the Pyrenees trip has a lot to live up to! :wink:

Oh! what about the official Alpine Tour DVD.....Christmas maybe? :wink:


----------



## V6 SRS

Excellent job James. Reminded me I need to finish of my Google Earth collection for the Alpine TTour. I have almost everything except for the day in Italy. Does anyone have any place names of the points we stopped at on that day? I didn't have my geo-cache switched on so I have nothing to go on other than my poor memory. :?

I going to be picky and point out a couple of minor mistakes with the route map. We never went as far as Tresenda which is point L on your route. We took the short cut through Stazzona. Thank goodness for shortcuts like that or we could have been out all night. :lol: :roll: Also we exited the pass with no name at San Pietro about 7 km further back up the SS39.

I've watched the entire video of that night 5 or 6 times now, so I am very familiar with the whole route. Plus the geo-cache can fill in any bits I blanked out. :wink:

Sean.


----------



## 04DTT

blackers said:


> .
> A couple of maps of the Night Time Alpine Pass
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=d&s...46.734214,10.612793&spn=1.359142,3.554077&z=9
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/msie=...=46.670172,10.626526&spn=1.251442,3.36731&z=9
> 
> Cheers
> James (blackers)
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Excellent job James [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Love the second one at the various icons used :lol: :lol: That reminds me that I never did get my €20.00 back from shell! It was some day/night/epic. We were so close at so many stages. 821km in total!!! Rough cost per km????? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## blackers

> We never went as far as Tresenda which is point L on your route. We took the short cut through Stazzona. Thank goodness for shortcuts like that or we could have been out all night. Also we exited the pass with no name at San Pietro about 7 km further back up the SS39.


Thanks Sean I thought the no name diversion was a bit too far along the SS39 but my memory isn't as good a your dvd footage 

Earlier I do remember turning a sharp left off the main valley road and then climbing steeply with lots of narrow streets and hairpins..... so Stazzona is where we turned off then [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Google maps have been amended.


----------



## chrishTT

looks like you guys had a great time
whens the next big trip?
and how much petrol you go through on this occasion?


----------



## TThriller

chrishTT said:


> looks like you guys had a great time
> whens the next big trip?
> and how much petrol you go through on this occasion?


About 2700 mile at 35mpg = 77 gallons

So assuming parity on European fuel cost and using say 100p litre for 77 gallons = 350 ltr so fuel cost was about £350.

Dave


----------



## phodge

35mpg!!!

Were you driving Miss Daisy round the Ring...??

 :lol:


----------



## TThriller

StevieMac said:


> Dave, the Pyrenees trip has a lot to live up to! :wink:


It will have a great deal to do with the crew that goes :roll: :wink:

The tentative planning is starting to shape up nicely HERE



StevieMac said:


> Oh! what about the official Alpine Tour DVD.....Christmas maybe? :wink:


Hummphh... Not my call. Steve knows he still has a task to undertake...

Well done James and Sean with the route of The Long Night: looks spot-on to me.

Dave


----------

